# Queen Mary Roehampton Girls Part 8



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Rachel x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh yes! First to post    

Not that I have much to say though!

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm a big fat number two... don't have anything to say either though!!

Happy Tuesday everyone (oh and good luck Jack).

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sarah

I have edited this message now as I was being very naughty before!

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh I wanted to be number ONE!!!    

Oh well we'll come back tonight as I've got to go and take Dd to Epsom college for her swimming lesson!!  Cant be asked but needs to be done  

Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Well my 6 follies have now turned into two lead ones and the other 4 haven't developed.  That wouldn't be so  bad only the lining isn't thickening and they're not optimistic that it will, I'm on oestrogen today and tomorrow morning and being scanned again in the morning to see if we can go ahead.  It's not looking good ladies.

If anyone's on tonight can you pray for a miracle, I think I'm going to need one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Jackeeen sending you lots of    and a little prayer  Good luck


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Jackeen,

Ohhh hun   Listen you need to try and stay positive (I know easier said than done!!) but you HAVE to try.  Secondly, use a hot water bottle on your belly until your next scan (My chinese doc used to tell me to keep my belly warm at all times before ovulation  ) and I don't know if you do acupuncture but if you do I'd have a couple of session before it as well.  2 follies is great hun, just remember you just need one egg and one    Hope this helps and will do a little prayer for you and also sending loads of   your way.   

Hi everyone, come back from swimming and tired tonight, hope everyone's fine,

Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Jackeen

As Sam says, you only need one good egg so sending you loads of positive vibes for today! Hope that lining is getting nice and thick!

          

Will be thinking of you

*GOOD LUCK!*

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

​ for JACKEEN today


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

So Ladies all your                   
must have worked they've agreed to go to EC on FRIDAY!!!!!

The lining has started to thicken okay and the doctor said 'It's a gamble' but if you're willing to take it we are.

My last EC was on a Friday too so now I'm trying to remember what I wore, I kept my slippers and bag and I remember the book I was reading as for the rest I can't remember..... I've also treated myself to flowers and will be having an afternoon nap.

thank you for all your   and good wishes, please keep praying for my follies to have eggs and for them to fertilise to embryos and for a BFP


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

*HOORAY FOR JACKEEN!*

        

Yippee! You must feel soooooooo elated (and relieved!)

Just keep taking all those lining thickening foods and vitamins and have lots of chill time for Friday. I think if all goes to plan with me, then my EC will be a Friday too (but in a weeks time).

Blown you some bubbles up to 2008 as this is the year!

Good luck for Friday

take care

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Jackeen Thats great news sending more positive vibes your way             Good luck


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

​ for *Jackeen*

And hun, remember keep your belly warm but only up until EC not after 

Hi everybody and also good luck to Liz

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Ooh Jackie - how exciting.  We need a bit of action on this thread so you and Liz are under pressure!  Have everything crossed for you both and hoping that I'll be joining you in the not too distant future.

            

Sod the hot water bottle - get under the duvet and watch telly - I'm bloody freezing and sorely tempted myself today!  Chill your boots and relax 'cos when that baby (ies?!) are here there'll be no let up.  Are you feeling the    ?

Hi everyone else.

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Sorry thought the hot water bottle on your belly was a good idea (as I was told it helps with the growth of the linning)


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Jackeen Good luck tomorrow

Lou Thanks for Jens number she is lovely. I'm seeing her just after you on Sat 

Hi Sam and Sarah I hope you are both well


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Sam

I didn't mean Jack shouldn't use a hot water bottle 'cos I've also been told to keep the abdomen warm, I meant she should go the whole hog and keep her whole body warm and relaxed!  Sorry if it came out wrong?

Off to get under my duvet now which I've been wanting to do all day!

Night night everybody!

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

SarahTM:I'm sorry I took it the wrong way    Will you be my friends again  

Hope everybody's well, I'm at work and can't wait for 8pm!!  I wasn't suppose to work tomorrow but they've asked me to do overtime so I agreed to do 1 to 5 pm at time and a half!!  I must be   Nevermind!!

How did you get on Jackeen hun?

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

,  I had one egg collected, the doctor was so happy he kissed me , now that hasn't happened before.

The anestistic wasn't happy with my veins and the nurses were less happy with my blood pressure but hey ho, I got my egg.  Believe it or not I took the tube home alone, my DP couldn't collect me until 4.30pm, felt fine, if a little dizzy and I've slept for the past two hours.  The food at the Lister is lovely, beautiful sandwiches and chocolate cake. 


Roll on tomorrow, I;m expecting a top grade embryo now!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

WooHoo!!!! Yay for Jackeen      

HUGE congratulations on getting that eggie (it's only one that's needed don't forget!) - here's for everything working it's magic overnight and you hearing that you have first class embie to pop back!

Not sure you don't deserve a little ticking off for travelling back home alone though   but seeing as you made it back okay, we'll let you off this time! Sounds like the chocolate cake gave you the strength you needed  .

You take it easy over the weekend!

Hi to everyone else

SarahTM - you out from under that duvet yet?

Sam - how is Bobby (or Betty) Bump? Any kicking yet?

TanyaK - how's the downregging going? Hope you don't have a long old boring wait!

Lou - where are you?

Well hope you all have a great weekend

Liz
x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes, I know I shouldn't have but he's not home yet, they'd have kicked me out of the Lister by now and they wouldn't leave me alone for 5 minutes


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Jackeen, that's is just brilliant news     Are you doing ICSI or will they just leave your dh's   do their job      All my digits are still crossed and have started to hurt   So I hope we get another BFP soon so I can have some blood back in my fingers and toes  

Hi Liz, Bobby/Betty bump is doing well as far as I can tell, still no proper movements so kind of getting worried   Have my 20 scan on the 17 of March so hoping everything's fine   What stage are you at hun in your tx?  Not long for you either if i remember well  

Lou, long time no heard hun, hope you're ok, 

SarahTM,    

Tanya how you feeling babe?  

Have a love lovely week-end girlies,

Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

They've called me I've got an embryo


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls, just HAD to pop on and say hi to Jack and say CONGRATULATIONS on the embie!         That's fantastic news! When do you get to put it back?

Sam, don't let the paranoia get you..... I'm sure that your bump is just chilling out, some don't move much at all, still you will have your scan soon to put your mind at rest. The paranoia never goes away does it.  

Liz, how's it going? Great news that you finally stopped sniffing!! Now onto the exciting stuff! I always used to hate the sniffing part it's so booooooring!  hope you've got lots of lovely PMA!    

Sarah TM, I'm also contemplating getting under that duvet.... it's a bit nippy! We're back home now after the gym, and both have our 'fat pants' on which means the door's locked and we're going nowhere. Whatever happened to wild nights out on a Saturday!!?  Am I getting old? How's the DIY going, if I dare ask?!!

Beetle, lovely to hear from you, you busy girl!! No wonder your scan was so emotional, it must be really wonderful, and especially with all the mod tech we have these days. Imagine, our mothers weren't so lucky! Jen and Kate do both ask after you. One day we must all meet up when our busy diaries allow us! Be lovely to meet you! We should have a QM girls party!!!! Everybody welcome! Yes Jen and Kate were pg au naturel! Amazing huh!!

Tanya, how's the acupuncture going? Glad you got started with Jen, she is lovely, and I have every confidence in her! I saw her this morning, just before she went off to see you, hope I didn't make her late! Her boy was trying to mug me for my choccie biscuit! He's so cute!! Butter wouldn't melt.... When will your FET be, do you have a date yet?

Well sorry for not being around for a while. I've not been that well. I've had an infection and been on antibiotics which has knocked me out completely and I've not felt much like doing anything once I got back from work, i've been collapsing in front of the tele! Last weekend, I didn't even make it to my mum's for mother's day, so we're off to treat her tomorrow instead. I've been having the acupuncture each week, but AF is about to arrive I think. Perhaps a good thing bearing in mind the amount of drugs I'm on, I wouldn't want to worry about an embie after that lot going down my neck!!

We're in the middle of an office move at the moment and a week on Monday we'll be in the new office. Can't wait for it all to be over, sooooo knackered at the moment. I feel sluggish and lethargic, couldn't even muster up the energy to entertain the DH if you know what I mean!!! Still, I'm on the mend now! 

Hope everybody has a fab weekend!! Hi to everybody else, if you're around!!!

Lots of love and baby dust and all of that...........! Funny how many people are still on the QM thread, eventhough their tx is elsewhere...... we're just special you know!! 

xx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey Lou, Good to hear from you, I prefer the QMR thread that's why I stayed on.....Sorry to hear you've been poorly but you're getting better now so that's great.

Samia, no they left it at IVF I think, I've got ET on Monday at 9.30am, can't wait, I had ACU for the first time today and have booked to have it after ET too.  Feel asleep for two hours when I got home so it must have worked. 

Liz hope the stimming is going well and you're feeling lots of PMA.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Lou Glad you are on the mend, it's going well with Jen, no she was on time and it was me running round like a headless chicken before she came  my FET is due for the 9th April. Time is already dragging  Good luck with your acupuncture I hope it works  

Jack Good luck for Mon


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Lou lovely to hear from you and I hope you start feeling better and stronger soon so you can entertain DH soon if you see what I mean     Where are you moving to with your office?  Hope not too far from home    You know what I mean I think about the paranoia: sometimes I even read people signatures on here and some of them have gone through terrible things and I just think:"OMG...  "  But I will try and relax after the scan: I will be expecting bubbles for that girls     

Jackeen, I feel another BFP coming on in a couple of weeks     It WILL be a lovely Xmas present and will be a winter baby just like Aaliyah who was born on the 14th of December,         Good luck for Monday hun, will be thinking of you  

Tanya, I know the 9th of April seems like miles away but it'll be here before you know it and another BFP will come our way on the QM's thread  

SarahTM, hope you're not still under the duvet    Oh well it's the week-end after all  

Liz how are you hun?

Beetle, SarahL   

Hello everybody else,

Sam


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Sam   I hope you are right!!!!   How are you doing??


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hiya Girlies

Don't ask me what I'm doing on here when I should be sanding woodwork?!!  Procrastinating's my middle name!...

Lou, sorry to hear you've not been feeling too good - hopefully you're on the mend now and the acu is helping.  How come everyone's using Jen except me?!  I feel really left out!  Where is she based?  If it's not too far from Sunbury can you pm me her details please?

Jack, yippee on the embryo. Will be thinking of you tomorrow.  Go straight home, tuck yourself and your embie up, drink hot soup and watch crappy telly all day!  Can you tell I'm in hibernation mode?!!   Look forward to hearing all about the posh treatment and the doctor's kisses at the Lister!!

Sam, of course I'm still your friend, silly!  Reading things and writing things the wrong way is easily done - I'll try to take a few seconds to reread what I've written in future!  Sounds to me like you're working pretty hard - hope you're balancing it with some nice rest and relaxation?  

Tanya - 9th April is just a month today... it'll fly by so make the most of the time before you're PUPO and then pg?!!  

Liz, how's the stimming going?  Good luck for your scan tomorrow - hope everything's developing nicely and you have lots of follies growing.  Not long now - how exciting?!

Hi Beetle, Sarah, Meadey and everyone else - hope you're all well and happy.

I have my preassessment at Kingston Hospital tomorrow morning.  Trying to formulate some questions to ask Dr Bevan but all I've come up with so far is how quickly can I start treatment again after op on 18th March?  Help if you can 'cos I'm sure there's plenty more stuff I need to know but my mind's a blank!

Love to all.  Have sent you all a few bubbles and now I'm off to do some sanding  

Sarah x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Ooh now my finger hurts too much to do sanding!!

Jack, didn't know whether to blow you bubbles or leave you on your lucky year?  Let me know which you'd prefer!

Sx


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi there,

I've had so much news to catch up on! 

Sam - your scan will be here in no time! It will be nice to get through that and know that everything's present and correct. It's really amazing seeing the baby so clearly and moving around!  

Tanya - are you downregging now? Must be great to know that your'e finally started the process.

Sarah TM - I had to have two operations on my womb with Ms Bevan before I started IVF, so understand what it feels like to have to go through that when you just want to get going on the core treatment.  In my case, I had to wait two natural cycles before commencing IVF, so not sure if it will be the same for you.

Jack - wow. It's amazing that you are probably in ET today!  Look forward to hearing how it's gone. Will be thinking lots of   

Lou Demi - Accupuncture is great. I really think it helped me in my last two IVFs

Liz - So, I think you have started stimming? is that right?  When is your first scan?

Beetle - Glad your scan went well and hope you are coping with bump and all the pregnancy symptoms!

I'm now in my final trimester - 28 weeks preggers!  The five month scan went well and the doctor has told me that the twins are likely to come between 34 and 38 weeks, so I could have as little as 6 weeks to go!  We found out the sexes.  We weren't going to, but when we were there we couldn't resist it!  We haven't told anyone, so it's a nice secret between me and DH, which feels good as everyone knew everything about our IVF process and early pregnancy.

I'm pretty large now and put on a few stone but luckily it all seems to be out front, so not looking too porky yet!  The symptoms have been pretty strong, so getting varicose veins, backache, bad night's sleep and piles (lovely!).  However of course I don't mind and still feel very lucky to be in this situation.  My pregnancy took 4 attempts at IVF at QMs, so as Beetle said, hope that helps some of you guys hang in there.  Sometimes it's a test of emotional stamina and I guess money..

Take care,

Sarah Leucine xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

God what a revolting Monday morning!

Jack – bit late I know, but just to say that I hope that ET goes brilliantly well today – let us know how you got on and what was popped back in the end? You look after yourself and little embie and have a chilled and pampered 2ww!      

SarahTM – thanks for the bubbles (have you found the ‘speed blow’ button yet?). 
Bit late for you too, but I hope the preassessment was a good one and all your questions were answered.
Are you still on track for the lap next week on the 18th? When did Miss Bevan say you could start treatment again?
How is that home Office looking – all shiny and new again?

TanyaK – how’s the downregging going with you? Oh and how was the Acupuncture on Saturday – really hope it makes all the difference and your FET is a resounding success! 
     

Sam – here’s to you having a fab scan next week and get to see lots of lovely images of Bobby/Betty dancing about. Hope the overtime didn’t wipe you too much over the weekend! 

Lou – good to hear from you, but really sorry to hear about your nasty infection. Maybe it’s a sign that you’re doing too much and need to rest up more, although obviously not that easy when you’re in the middle of moving your office! Hope the weekend chilling in your ‘fat pants’ was good (splendid expression!!!) 
Unfortunately I haven’t stopped sniffing yet as I’m still on the Suprecur whilst stimmimg – my sinuses are completely shot away now!

SarahL – lovely to hear from you and fantastic to hear that everything is going so well. I seriously can’t believe that you may have your new arrivals in six weeks time! Such a tease knowing the sexes and not telling – although it will be lovely to be able to tell everyone once they arrive. 

Beetle – how is everything going with you? Hope you're really enjoying your pregnancy!

How’s everyone else doing? Meadey, Ullis72 and anyone else I’ve forgotten.

Well I had my first stimming scan today (have been injecting 4amps for a week now) and it looks like there are quite a few follies underway. 
However, because I’ve felt a bit achey and bloated, I have to await the results of a blood test to see if I need to drop the dose tonight. 
I know it’s for my own good but I’m soooooooooo bored of drinking litres of water and constantly having to pop off to pee! Think I’m having to go every 30mins which is fine whilst I’m sat at work or at home, but can be tricky when I’m in meetings or stuck on an empty site with no toilet facilities!

Anyway, have a happy Monday everyone – even though it’s windy, grey and miserable! 

Take care all

Liz
x

Just a quick update - need to lower my dose to 3amps tonight and have another blood test tomorrow morning!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Girls

I only have a few minutes as I'm supposed to be in Basingstoke as we speak...  

Just wanted to let you know that the pre-assessment went fine.  I'm having a lap to determine whether my tube is filled with fluid and if so they'll either repair or clip the tube(s) and remove the cyst on my ovary.  I have to go in at around 3 or 4 on Monday, the op will be on Tuesday late morning and depending on how I am they'll either let me home after 6pm on Tuesday or I'll have to stay 'til Wednesday am.  Last time I had a lap I was in and out on the same day so all very weird but good that they're thorough I s'pose?  I shall be off to M&S to get myself a nightie this weekend (who owns one of those?!!) and I might even treat myself to some slippers too!

Miss Bevan wasn't there so I'm going to have to wait 'til next week to ask her about how quickly I can start treatment... so yet more waiting!  

So there's my news!  

Sarah - lovely to hear from you and so glad you're doing fab.  Can't believe it's 28 weeks already - where does the time go?  

Liz - great news that your follies are reacting already.  On my last cycle I was in a two hour meeting and had to go to the loo 3 times - my client must have thought I was going off for a sneaky *** or something?!!   My office is looking exactly the same as it did before the weekend 'cos I procrastinated long enough for it to be dark and far too late to start sanding woodwork!  I'm off to my new business partner's this avo and then we have a meeting this evening so hoping and praying that dh will do the sanding as a surprise for me?!

Jack, hope ET went well and that you're feeling fine and positive?

Hi everyone else - the M3 is calling so I must dash.

Speak soon.

Sx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Well I am now officially PUPO, had my ET this morning.  I saw the doctor in the waiting room at the hospital and was all excited to see him and told him all my news etc.. it was really funny he was laughing at me saying yes I know I'm doing your transfer.  I thought the nurse did it. Anyway I was delighted he did it as he did my initial consultation and egg collection so he's lucky for me.  So my embie is 8 cell, TOP GRADE.  Woo hoo...... I'm very lucky aren't I.  Then I had ACU just on my ears, hands and legs this time, not my tummy?

Sarah, I know all this waiting is really hard, I'm sorry.  I hope you got to Basingstoke okay, I was really scared with the storm today, it was just over my house and I just wanted to hide.  There was no way I was driving in it today.

Liz, I'm not sure about the bubbles, I think 2008 is lucky now, thanks for blowing them in the first place, so they can stay like that.  WOW you got a blood test at QMH, 3 cylces and I never got one. I'm glad they're looking after you okay.  You're nearly on the home stretch now I bet you're delighted after all that sniffing to have lots of lovely follies.

Sarah L, how are you ?, my goodness approx. 6 weeks to go, you lucky lucky lady.  Which hospital is looking after you now?, I'm with you with the sexes, I'd really want to know.

Hi Samia, Lou Demi, Tanyak, hope you all managed to keep out of the storm today.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

for Jackeen: I'm now   for you (even though I'm not religious at all  )  I've got a good feeling on this one    So here's another little dance for you as I can't blow you any bubbles:

                                                       

I hope you get that   you so so deserve hun        


Hope everybodyelse managed to stay away from the   which has just been non-stop and so bad down in Worcester Park today!!  Dd was in the bathroom earlier when that thunder and lighting burst and she just screamed in fear: she was so    Hope it eases tonight cos I don't think I can get through another night with that horrible noise  

Bobby/Betty's fine  

Sam


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Jack Well done being PUPO        Eat lots of Brazil nuts to help implantation of you top grade buba 

SarahTM good luck for next Tues    

Liz Good luck with your bloods tomorrow  xx drinking all the water is a pain, but it will all be worth it when you get your   Yep D/R  going fine thanks 

Sarah Leucine Well done on being in the last trimester, thats so exciting knowing the babies sexes I would want to know but I think I'd keep it a secred too 

Hi to everyone


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Just a quick song quote:

_"I'm forever blowing bubbles......................."_

Enjoy
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

*Pretty bubbles in the air...!  * 

Please tell me how you do so many bubbles? Is it really a case of just super fast clicking where it says 'click to blow' or am I being  and missing a trick?

Sx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Yep! That's pretty much how it's done! If you click once then the person's name jumps to the top of the screen - after that just position your mouse over the 'click to blow' wording and then do a rapid fire hit on the mouse. You don't need to wait for the counter to catch up as it will do that at the end so it's just a case of being as fast as you can.

Of course - if you're on a Mac, then that's pretty fast!    

"they fly so high................."



x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Jack, how you feeling after your ET? Excellent news on the top grade embie, hey I have a good feeling about this one for you, I hope your PMA is as good as mine at the mo! We need another BFP! Keeping it all crossed for you! 

Tanya, how's it going so far? Are you feeling really relaxed after the acupuncture too? I got my AF yesterday which I was expecting, but I'm sure hormonally I felt a bit more 'normal' this month, whereas last few months I've been getting very few symptoms. Sure it's doing something even if only relaxation! 

Sam, our move is just a mile down the road, we're moving to the 'twin towers' in New Malden. I'll be glad when it's all over, too many things to arrange! I know what you mean about the wind in Worcester Park, I used to work on the main road, and it is like a wind tunnel sometimes, I remember being blown into the railings once and hanging on for dear life..... felt like a right whally! Mind you, I temped in one of the twin towers in New Malden once, and they have a wind tunnel outside, and I ended up with my skirt over my head once (when floaty summer dresses were in) glad my knickers were clean!!!! Hope Aaliyah has calmed down now - that clap of thunder frightened the pants off me too!

Sarah TM, I'll pm you Jen's number. She's lovely! She's in Surbiton. She's seeing Tanya who's in Shepperton which is not far. 
Now did you finish the sanding?!!!! Glad to hear your preassessment went well. At least you feel like something is happening now. (By the way, I have had to buy pj's for hospital visits too.... can't turn up in what I wear at home.... nada!!)

Sarah L, good to hear from you again! Can't believe how far you are now! 28 weeks, OMG!!! Not long to go at all! Can't wait to see their little pics on here. Did you sort out your work problems, or is that ongoing? (not that that is the most important thing in your world right now!!)

Liz, I'm forgetting that you have to keep sniffing after the stimming starts! Sounds like your lovely follies are coming on nicely especially if they have lowered your dose! I only ever had to have mine increased! Stop it with the showing off! I need a MAC!!

Beetle, how's it going? How's everybody else?

Well not much news from me, just relaxing after another day at the coalface.... had a nice girlie lunch with a friend of mine, and tomorrow I'm off to Chelsea to watch footie.... I don't even like footie, but it's in the director's box with full hospitality - food and drink flowing.... and an excuse for a girlie night with 3 lovely girls from work, so I couldn't say no really!!

Must go! Got to get the dinner ready! 

Bye for now
Love
Lou


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Lou It is going well so far thanks I just had mu third session with Jen tonight, she is so nice and really positive which helps  Got my next one on Sat then I'll go down to having them weekly  I'm glad that you feel more 'normal' this month. I already don't feel as stressed as I was. Two weeks ago I could be doing anything and I would burst out crying. Poor Dh   Wow enjoy Chelsea tomorrow sounds like a giggle. Good luck for this month


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi All

Jack – great news that the ET went so well and you are now PUPO. Hope you are chilling out and taking things easy   

TanyaK – pleased the acupuncture is going great and it is de-stressing you. Not long now before your baseline scan – fingers crossed for you 

SarahTM – did you manage any sanding? Hope not!    

Lou – good luck with the office move! Have fun at Chelsea this evening, living it up in the director’s box with your work girlies.  

Sam – hope Aaliyah (and you) aren’t still being battered by the wind – it’s horrible isn’t it? 

Hello everyone else too – SarahL, Beetle et al

Had my second scan today and it looks like I have 9 good sized follies plus another 4 that will probably be big enough too plus another 11 or so little ones that probably won’t develop much more so it looks like EC is going to be Friday!  
However, because I felt so uncomfortable on Monday, I have had blood tests for the past three days, which have shown my levels are quite high so depending on what today’s blood test shows, I may need to either stay on a reduced dose or coast and then have EC on Monday instead – nightmare trying to plan anything but I guess that’s just the way it is and not really complaining as the main thing is to make it to EC and hopefully get lots of good embies for ET.

Take care everyone

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Liz, brilliant news: nice amount of follies all filled up with some nice juicy eggies   Good luck with EC either friday or monday  

Lou, I know what you mean about Worcester Park, Dd was blown away this morning on her way to nursery    It kind of come down yesterday but it came back with a vengence today    The twin towers in New Malden hey?? Which floor are you on?  I work in the big brown/red building on the A3 on Kingston bridge    Hope you've enjoyed the footie  

Tanya, hope the baseline scan goes well, in the meantime enjoy the acupuncture: I was doing some and have stopped since I found out I was pregnant but will try to go back after if I can afford it as I found it so so relaxing  

SarahTM, I'm not giving my secret out on bubble blowing  ,  

Jackeen how is Mummy-to-be doing   Is the 2ww driving you   yet?   

Beetle and SarahL   

I'm in a foul mood today   DH just irrating me (I don't know why really: just the hormones and fear of the 20 scan coming up maybe  ) So will keep this short today,

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks Sam - just had a call from Katie saying that my levels are fine so I can go ahead with the trigger tonight for EC on Friday! 
Woo Hoo!!!    

Like you said, fingers crossed that those follies are filled with nice juicy eggies!

Hope your mood has lifted in the afternoon sun - try not to get too stressed  

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

What excellent news we seem to be having on the QM thread this past week or two?  Nothing happens for ages and then lots of activity all at once - hoorah!

Jackeen - excellent news about your fabulous grade embryo - keeping everything firmly crossed for you and hope your 2ww doesn't drag too much.

Tanya - good luck with your treatment.  How does FET work?  Do you do the same drugs to prepare your body but obviously without ec or is it different?  Glad to hear acupuncture is working well and that you're nice and relaxed for this tx.

Sam - hope dh comes home with a nice big bunch of flowers for you tonight to say sorry for being irritating (whether it was his fault or not!!).  Hope your day has improved as it's gone on?!

Lou - thanks for Jen's number.  I'll give her a call after my lap next week.  Enjoy Chelsea.  I used to work for a company who sponsored QPR so had a few nights in their VIP box eating yummy food and drinking Champagne (and NOT watching the footie!) - have fun!

Liz - fabulous news about EC on Friday.  Keeping everything crossed that you get an egg in every follie with lots to freeze for baby (ies) no. 2 (and 3/4?!!).  And Borough Market will be open so you can have some yummy lunch afterwards!!  It just gets better and better!!

Hi to Eden, Beetle, Meadey, Sarah and anyone I've forgotten - hope you're all fab?!

Well my DIY has just become a little bit more urgent.  DH has just been told that he can have his Acid Reflux op on 25th March, which means he'll be in hospital for a few days then will be off work for a couple of weeks and won't be able to drive or do anything physical, which means that we have to get our spare bedroom/my office painted, decorated and carpeted this week or I will be working from the dining table for another month!!We did sand the woodwork last night so hopefully we can finish the prep this week and then paint at the weekend..  I'm gonna need a couple of nights in hospital to relax after this week!!

Speak soon lovely ladies.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks Sarah

Unfortunately I won't be getting the opportunity to taste the delights that Borough Market has to offer this time, as I'll be at QM's on Friday, so it will just be the hospital lunch box for me!!! 
Plus I don't think Borough is open on Monday is it, when I'll hopefully be at The Bridge for ET.

I doubt I'll be getting yummy chocolate cake like Jackeen had at Lister either - how's it going Jack?    

Lou - did you get extra trollied seeing as Chelsea won last night? 

Sam - hope you and DH have kissed and made up and you're no longer in a grump with him

Hello Tanya, SarahL, Beetle  

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh yeah!  Forgot ec was at QM - make DH keep the taxi waiting and go and buy you something yummy from Borough Market to have with your QM sarnie!!  I can just imagine him coming back to QM with 5 shopping bags of stuff on a list you've given him!!  

Have a good Thursday everyone!

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Now *that* sounds like a good idea to me!  Best get writing my list...................

  

Think DH is going to drive this time seeing as the taxi cost thousands of pounds last time - well obviously not thousands but still quite a bit! £75 I think it was.

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow.  Did you use the taxi company that QM recommended?  Thought there was a set figure for it but can't remember how much though!!  We were saying that next time we'd get a friend to drive DH so he could just nip out and do the delivery while the friend went round the block 'cos when you consider the congestion charge and parking not sure how much you'd save?  

Be sure to put cake on your list 'cos that'll definitely make you feel better!

Will be thinking of you.

Jack, hope 2ww isn't driving you too mad yet?

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sarah

Yes DH used QM's recommended taxi firm (Oak think it was), but the Bridge were really busy so I think the taxi had a wait of about 1.5hrs!!! Think DH enjoyed staying in the room too much    .

We drove up when we had ET last time as even with parking costs and congestion charge costs it was nowhere near the taxi cost. I'll let DH decide - whatever he feels most comfortable with

Right off now to think about my cake choices for the shopping list

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,


At work today and in a better mood: maybe cos of the nice   we had last night    So we did kiss and make up    Sorry if TMI  

Hope you are all well, just to say I think I will need some bubbles for Monday to bring me luck for my 20 week scan  

Hi to everyone, sorry no personals today  

Love 

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Sam - not sure you deserved them 'cos you wouldn't tell me your bubble blowing secret but have blown you some with my super fast mouse finger!!

Do you get a photo on Monday that you can post up? 

Good luck to everyone.

Sarah x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Liz, good luck with EC tomorrow, they were just as nice at QMH as at the Lister, promise but the sandwiches and cake did swing it for me at the Lister, mind you with the extra £3/4k it cost I guess I could have afforded to buy cake for everyone in QMH from now until Christmas   Oh yes, I have it on very good authority that the reading material is very good at the Bridge. 

Samia, goodness me!!!, I'm not sure there will be any of that in my house if I get any further!, I'm glad it cheered you up.  Good luck for your scan on Monday, bubbles ont he way now I know the super duper quick way too.

Sarah glad to hear your DIY has speeded up a notch, be careful you two don't overdo it.

Hi Tanya, oh yes the ACU must be helping my stress levels too, I am very calm now come to think of it, I never thought of that, oopsy my brain has gone to mush.  I'm losing lots of vocaburlarly at the moment which I did last time too.  Today's classic was 'Lid for the Light' couldn't find the word for lamp shade.yep I've gone a bit  

I'm okay thanks, tired but that's normal.  I do look terrible 'tho and did last time too, blood shot eyes, blaack shadows.  No weird side effects yet but felt normal last time until 10 days post EC then I felt a teeny bit PG, mad I know but I was sure.  I'll definately be testing early that's for sure.

I hope you're all okay, it's great to have so much going on for a change isn't it


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks Jack! I think that 'lid for the light' describes it perfectly - well it does when you have a liddy type of shade I guess 

Yes, it's nice that everyone is so perky and _'posty'_ at the moment - lets hope it stays like this for all of us throughout 2008 (and after that too!) 

Don't forget.............IT'S FRIDAY TOMORROW  and then it's the weekend!

Liz
x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Can't figure out the blowing technique


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

what can I say - it's all in the 'mouse finger' action - you've either got it or you haven't  

x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Jackeen, S*x is best when pregnant even though this time I don't fancy it as much as with Aaliyah   But nice when you get in the mood    

SarahTM, thanks for the bubbles, I've used my bestest, fastest finger as you can all see    Should get a pic I hope on monday so will post it if I can  

Liz, good luck for tomorrow hun, sent you extra special bubbles    

Goodnight all,

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Aw - thanks Sam (blown some back too - to all of you)

Just a quick one as off to bed in a min as I'm pooped, but had EC toady and was very very chuffed to hear that we have got *14 eggs*!!!
Just trying to stay calm now until we get the call from The Bridge to see how many (if any) fertilised but I will catch up with everyone properly over the weekend 

Liz
x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Liz, great result 14 eggs, I hope you're going to get amazing news from the bridge today.  Are you hoping to go to blasto?


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Liz - that's   * FANTASTIC *   news!!

Let us know what The Bridge say - keeping everything crossed that they're all fab quality and divide perfectly.

How are you feeling?

Hi all, hope you're having a nice weekend?

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks Sarah & Jack

Well after what felt like an eternal wait, I've just had a call from the Bridge to say that out of the 14 eggs, 11 have fertilised normally  
No news on grades yet so just   that everything divides well and we go on to get some good embies.
Looks like ET will be on Monday (although they did say that if things were going well they may take them to Tuesday so they could select the really good ones for transfer)

Anyway, I know there's still a long way to go but just wanted to say thanks for the   everyone!

Have a jolly splendid weekend everyone

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Liz that is great news! Well done hun        

Jack


Jackeen said:


> Hi Tanya, oh yes the ACU must be helping my stress levels too, I am very calm now come to think of it, I never thought of that, oopsy my brain has gone to mush. I'm losing lots of vocaburlarly at the moment which I did last time too. Today's classic was 'Lid for the Light' couldn't find the word for lamp shade.yep I've gone a bit


I had a giggle reading this I'm like that most of the time 

I hope you are all doing well I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my AF comes in the next couple of days as my baseline scan is booked for Wed 

Have a great week end
Tanya


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Just wanted to send out a BIG FAT pile of good luck to everyone:

*SarahTM - GOOD LUCK* for the lap on Tuesday. I hope that Kingston really look after you well (and appreciate the new nightie!) and that everything goes to plan so you can go for your FET asap and the New Year brings you a lovely little bundle or bundles of joy!

*Sam - GOOD LUCK* for your 20week scan on Monday. I hope you see a lovely strong little baby and feel that you can really start to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy and look forward to introducing the new member of your family to all of us!

*Jack - GOOD LUCK* on your 2ww. I hope that the time flies by and on that test date you see a lovely strong BFP and your sticky bean stays put until Christmas and changes your life forever!

*Tanya - GOOD LUCK* for your baseline scan. I hope that it's a good one and your system is raring to go for your FET and your New Year brings you too a lovely little bundle or bundles of joy!

*SarahL - GOOD LUCK* for the final trimester. I hope those twinnies don't put in too early an appearance and that the symptoms don't get any stronger for you and cause too much discomfort. Looking forward to hearing all about them (the babies - not the symptoms)!

*Lou - GOOD LUCK* with staying happy and chilled. With that current state of mind and your ACU, I hope that you get another surprise natural BFP very soon and as with the other girls, you too get to welcome another mini-Lou (boy or girl-or both) into your family.

*Beetle - GOOD LUCK* for the rest of your pregnancy. We haven't heard from you for a couple of weeks so I hope it's because you are so busy enjoying being pregnant.

*Meadey - GOOD LUCK* with your current IVF cycle. You've not posted for a while so I'm not sure where you are at with your tx (think you should be downregging at the moment). I hope that it is going fantastically well and you have a successful, EC, ET and pregnancy!

*Ullis72 - GOOD LUCK* with your next cycle. We've not heard from you for a while either, so I'm not sure where you are at with your tx, but I hope you had a great result from your last appointment at QM's and that you soon receive a lovely positive result.

*GOOD LUCK* - to anyone else currently having tx at QM's, including the other 3 girls I met on Friday who were also having EC's that day. I truly hope that you get good results.

And finally a little bit of* GOOD LUCK* to me too for a successful outcome from this cycle.

Let's make 2008 a fabby year for QM's including all the girlies who although, they're not having tx there are still very closely linked. Hope this message hasn't been too slushy!

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

AWWWW Liz,

Your good luck messages made me   I know ignore me I've just gone  

I wanted to wish you luck hun for monday or tuesday and I can't wait to hear all about it and hear about the next (after Jackeen's ) BFP.

Thanks also to all of you for the bubbles and I wish you all a very Happy week-end and also hope that AF shows her face Tanya so we can have 3 in row this year on the QM's board (and remember Lou will be the 4th )  

Love to everyone,

Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Liz, what an amazing result, you must be thrilled to bits.  Let's hope for ET on Tuesday so they can choose the best two embies for you and you'll hopefully have some for the freezer too so you can have some siblings in the future. 

Tanya, hope your AF hurries up hon although mine is always late during TX just to add to the stress.

Smaia, good  luck for your scan on Monday, I bet you're really excited now

I can't sleep, really missing yoga now my back is starting to get achey, I hope it doesn't rain all day today so I can get a bit of a walk in.  I reached the hard bit of 2ww each hour feels like a day now, I'm actually looking forward to going back to work tomorrow so my mind can be occupied elsewhere.


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Well what pants weather! We went into town earlier as had to get some bits and bobs, and it was too windy for the umbrella.... how lovely is my hair now?! (Happier now I'm in my fat pants and the front door is locked!)  

Anyway, Jack, when are you actually due to test, and when are you planning to test?!!      I know how you feel missing yoga, I really missed going to the gym when I was on my 2ww. QM would probably say to carry on as normal, but I felt like I wanted to wrap myself in cotton wool. I really missed the sauna though!!!!

Sam, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow for your scan!    Looking forward to seeing the pic of the bub! Glad you and DH managed to make up (always a nice way of making up!!!) It's no doubt the stress, so think how unstressed you will be after tomorrow when you can relax after the scan! I think I know where you mean where you work. Will give you a wave whenever I drive past!! We'll be on the 14th floor tomorrow, looking forward to the view!! 

Tanya, glad you're feeling the benefit from the acupuncture. I find it very relaxing. Mind you, I don't know if it's because I'm generally quite tired at the moment, or because I'm so relaxed after the acupuncture, but last night I was asleep in front of the tele at 9.30!!! Is anybody watching Ashes to Ashes at the moment? It's brilliant! 

Liz I've been keeping my eye on the developments this week, so was thrilled to see you get so many eggs and then to get so many fertilized. You must be on top of the world!! Congratulations!!! Hope they're all doing as they should so you can have a couple put back on board!  

Sarah TM, not sure I like the sound of the acid reflux operation! Euw! Poor DH! I hope he's not planning on being the typical male patient (just a teensy bit feeble!  ) Well I expect you're up to your eyeballs in DIY! Do you ever relax? Will be thinking of you tomorrow - hope it all goes well! 

Hi to Beetle, Sarah L, Ullis and anybody else I've missed, cos I'm bound to have done that!! Nothing personal you know!

Well, have had a busy week, we have finally moved office, so will be in the new building on Monday so hopefully can catch up with myself and get a bit more chilled out! We had a great night at Chelsea, it was 6-1 to Derby, they didn't stand a chance! It was fun though, and for a non-footie fan, I even got really into it! Mind you we had a good seat, and the food and wine helped!!

Oh you wont' believe it! I've been hearing scratching behind the cupboards again, and DH eyeballed a mousey popping up behind the oven again!!!! Can I just ask, how is it that mice get through the tiniest holes!! It was eating some of my chocolate I'd left out! How dare it!!  Anyway, it disappeared behind the oven, so I got a mousetrap and put it out (sorry girls). Oh and the little bugger had been in my drawers eating my new pastry brush again! What's that all about!!!! Well the mousetrap went off on Friday night and frightened teh pants off me... DH was mega brave and disposed of it! Once again, my kitchen has never been so clean!!!! Guess all you need is a mouse incident every so often to make sure you have a real deep clean!!!

Anyway, enough of that! Must go before I ramble too much! 

Have a good week everybody.... will be sending out positive vibes all round!!

Take care
Love Lou


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Lou Bl**dy mice    and eating your choc too 

Liz and Jack               Liz the message was great 

Sam Good luck with your scan tomorrow   

Hi to everyone     

Tanya


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks girls for all the good luck messages, Tanya got you to a nice little number on your bubbles ( I hope they bring you good luck   )

Hello to everyone and will let you know how we get on tomorrow  

Love 

Sam


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

You're welcome hun


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Girls

Well I'm sitting waiting for Kingston Hospital to call to let me know that they have a bed for me and what time I should go in so thought I'd have a quick catch up...

Samia, looking forward to seeing your scan photo up here.  Really hope that after today you can get on with enjoying your pregnancy without any anxiety.

Lou, I was thinking of you at gone midnight last night when dh and I were chasing a little mouse around upstairs.  One of our cats had brought it in and it was petrified.  In the end the poor little thing launched itself off the landing all the way downstairs and scarpered in to the cupboard under the stairs which is such a mess that we couldn't find it!  I'll learn from you and make sure I stash my choccies in the fridge!!  Glad to hear the office move is over.  Have you planned your next trip yet?!

Liz, did you have et today or is it tomorrow?  Whichever way I hope you have two top quality embryos put in with lots in the freezer for the sibling(s)!!  Will be thinking of you.

Jack, I have everything crossed for you for your 2ww.  So so hope that this is your time and that the rest of your 2ww isn't too agonising.  Keep strong and take up crossstitch or something to keep your mind occupied!!

Tanya, did AF arrive?  If so then good luck for the baseline scan on Wednesday.  Hope the acu works its wonders and you're feeling fab and raring to go with the stimming?

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you're all looking forward to the next two shorts weeks with lots of choccies in the middle?!

Will talk to you all when I get home which will be Wednesday am at the latest.

Take care.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I'm back from ET - all went smoothly - well apart from them running 1hr behind so there was no way my bladder could hold out for that long! 

Had 2 top grade 8 cell embies put back so am now joining Jack on the nightmare 2ww! 

I had posted something next about being slightly disappointed about numbers of embies, but I've just read that post again and it sound far more negative than I actually feel, so I've edited it!
Anyway, we have another 3 (although possibly 6) frosties to add to the collection but they shouldn't be needed, should they, as this cycle is going to work!!!     

Anyway I'm rambling away now so will leave you all in peace. 

Sam - hope today's scan was a good one 

SarahTM - hope you don't have to wait too long for that Kingston call

Jack - hope work is keeping you suitably occupied

Tanya - hope AF put in an appearance over the weekend

Lou - how are the new views from the office window?

Hello everyone else too 

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

oh I'm so so so HAPPY   ​
Scan was just brilliant, one bouncy baby................... No you'll have to wait for another 20 weeks or so to find out   
We had our scan at Epsom hospital and the lady who did the scan was so so nice  She did all her checks and then half way through suddenly the screen went from black and white to yellow 3D   It took me a couple of seconds to work out I was looking at my baby in 3D: it's just amazing: don't know what else to say: I was (and still is!!) speechless  She even got us 5 pictures for the price of 1 and 2 of them are 3D!! What a lovely lady  Will put some pic on thursday as I haven't got a scanner here and will have to go into work to do them  I think that with the scan and the fact that I can now feel Bobby/Betty move, I feel a lot more relax and hope for a healthy baby in a little while.... 

Talking about babies, I'm sure it won't be long before I'm joined by Liz, Tanya and Jackeen  and Lou and all the other girls I'm forgetting!! 

Hope you're all well, Liz welcome to the 2week madness, Jackeen, do we need to call the 
 yet?? Tanya, good luck for wednesday hun . Lou not too windy up there? 
Hello to everyone else,

Love,

Sam


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Sam I'm glad that the scan went well  

Liz well done being PUPO       

Well no sign from the     for me

Jack     

Tanya


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sam
    
WOW! How fan-bl**dy-tastic being able to see Betty/Bobby bump in 3-D! I’m so so so pleased to hear that the scan went brilliantly well and also to hear that Betty/Bobby is getting bigger so you can now feel her/him moving!
Can’t wait to see the scan pics   

Tanya – here’s a little AF dance for you    – why is it that she never shows up when you want her to and always shows up exactly when you don’t! Here’s a good   from me to try and threaten her along! Hope she rears her ugly head very soon

SarahTM – don’t think you’ll be back yet, but when you are and get the chance to catch up on these messages, I just wanted to say that I hope everything went well and you make a speedy recovery (so you can get cracking back on with that DIY!!!    )

Jack – any signs or symptoms yet? Hope all is chilled with you 

Hello everyone else too 

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

where is everybody?


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

I'm here hun, how you feeling?  Have you gone   yet  When are you due to test?   

Jackeen, where are you hun?  

Hope everybody's fine, I'm off to pick dd from nursery and should be back later  

Love,

Sam   

P.S: The scan was 4D not 3D


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

4D - bloomin' heck! Now that's advanced!  

I'm fine thanks Sam, just concentrating on work and getting stuff sorted before the descent of the rellies at Easter so my mind is being kept occupied.
Definitely not as excited as I was last time - but not sure if that is a good or a bad thing. 

Looking forward to seeing those scan piccies

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

A real quickie to say hi I'm back but dh is trying to get me to the sofa to rest.

All went fine and I'm feeling sore but OK.  The good news is that Miss Bevan didn't have to remove my tube and even managed to open it slightly which was a surprise.  The bad news is that I need to recuperate for two or three cycles before starting any new treatment so more delays...

Sam, fab news about your bouncing baby and it's first professional photography session!  You must be thrilled.  Can't wait to see the pics tomorrow.

Liz and Jack, thinking of you both on your 2wws.  Repeat 37 times a day - 'I am pregnant until proven otherwise and I will be having a 4d scan of my baby before I know it' whilst patting your head and rubbing your stomach in a clockwise direction!!

Tanya - AF arrived yet?

Lou - any more mices?!  Ours is either still under the stairs, eating through our mops or Fidget our cat has gobbled her up!  Hope all good in the Lou Demi household?!

Hi to everyone else.  

I've got to go 'cos DH is getting cross now!! 

Talk to you all when he pops out later!!

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

You're a bad, bad girl Sarah! Can't believe you're going to come back on here once DH pops out!  

How about just getting hold of a 20m ethernet cable and then bringing your pc to the sofa (assuming it's not really really heavy of course!) - or is it a wireless connection anyway.

If DH loved you, he'd do it for you!?!   No! If DH really loved you, he'd buy you an ultra light, ultra thin MacBook Air to use whilst recuperating on the sofa    
And of course, being a Mac, you can practice blowing super speedy bubbles too  

Sorry Sarah's DH - that was very mean of me and I really didn't mean it!

Liz
x


----------



## sleepybird (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi everyone!!

 

Just wanted to join in with you lovely ladies if that's ok? just had EC on fri and ET sun. now desparate on 2 ww. how do people get through this without going mad    ?  can someone also tell me how to come directly to this link rather than going to the main message board?

lots of    to you all

Jo


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Jo  
  

Good to see you over here and welcome to the QM's thread! Everyone is soooooo lovely, in fact some people love it so much they just won't go away - Jack? Sam?     
You so know I don't mean that!   

I just go to history on my internet browser as I'm on here so much it's always near the top  
sshhhhhhhh! Just don't tell DH!
In fact I really had better get on with some work!

As I said on the other thread, loads of luck on your  

Liz
x


----------



## sleepybird (Mar 12, 2008)

hi liz
that's great news that all four of us got ETs.     
your embies sound amazing! and there i was, pleased with 3!! (didn't think i'd make it to EC given my initial scan) and here we are!!
sending you loads of      and to the other girls
going back to work t'm (urghh), obviously just for one day before the w'end so i think i can cope with that. back to normal next week - prob the best thing really (as much as i would love to be a lady of leisure)

going now to drink yet another litre of water - yum
hav a nice evening!
Jo


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Everyone.

Sleepybird, congratulations on your ET, I know how you feel, I'm on number 4 and have had ET twice, it's a great feeling isn't it.

Liz, wow two grade 8, that's brilliant, I hope you're feelign okay and not going too MAD yet, this is not fun is it.

Lou, oh dear another mouse, I don't envy you why do they love your house so much? is must be because of your fancy cookign implements.  I'm banned from yoga until after week 12, the yoga teachers weren't happy last time (rightly so) so I'm taking no chances this time.

Samia, wow, I'm so glad your scan went well and 3d how lucky are you, do you know the sex too?, how exciting.

Sarah, glad your op went well, they opened your tube that's brilliant, you may not need IVF now, now it's time for your PMA. I hope you're taking it easy, I burst my stitches after mine and that was so sore, no belly laughs for a few days.

Tanya, I hope that bloody AF of yours shows up soon, this is not on is it?, have you spoken to thenurse yet? do you now have to down reg for longer?.  

Sorry I've been MIA, I'm at the   stage of the 2ww, this is not fun as you all know or will do soon.  Yes I'm very very   I've tested early and it was negative and I've completely lost my PMA as when I was pregnant last year I got a postivie on day 10.  I know I went on to MC but I kinda thought that it would be a good sign if I got the same result on Day 10.  

I'm flying home for Easter tomorrow so I hope you all have a wonderful Easter, next time I post it will be with a result as I've no access to a computer in my Mam's house.  Thanks for helping me on another IVF journey


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Evening ladies,

DH is upstairs so I've hobbled to my laptop on the dining table (I'm not allowed it on the sofa or I'd be working all day long!!) for a quick post...

Just wanted to say welcome to Sleepybird and good luck!  Glad to see there's another 2wwer online to keep Liz company while Jack jets off home tomorrow.  I click the button at the bottom of the thread saying notify.  That way when someone posts on the thread you get an email with a link..

Jack, I really really really hope that the early test is wrong and that you have some fantastic news for us when you get back.  In fact where is home?  Don't they have internet cafe's there?  Not sure we can cope with the suspense?!

Liz, I must admit that I am a real pc girl 'cos I just don't get macs!  Plus dh works for HP so probably wouldn't go down too well if I was seen sporting a MacBook air thingie!!  

I've gotta get back to my sofa, pillow and blankie now 'cos the thought of split stitches over Easter is not a nice thought!

Hi Sam, Tanya, Sarah, Lou, Beetle and all.

Speak tomorrow when dh is at work!!

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Bonsoir all,

Welcome Jo to the QM's thread the girls on here are   but nice:LOL joking they're lovely apart from one or two    I feel I've been on here for ages...  Good Luck for the 2ww hun I'm sure you'll be fine   

Jackeen hun try not to test before the test date as you're stressing yourself out unnecessarily and it's well known that people tested even the day before and got a -ve but when tested when they should they got a +ve so here's a little   and wish you a lovely easter at home (wherever that is)

SarahTM, take it easy hun and let dh run around for you, and once better hopefully the au naturel technique should do it  

Liz, hope you're well, we'll pop pictures of bub tomorrow, xx

Hi Lou, SarahL and Beetle, are you girls doing anything for Easter?  Bet you Lou will be flying somewhere nice and exotic  

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Jo and welcome to the thread  Good luck on the tww   

Jack That is very early   Good luck honey    where does your mum live?

Liz no leaving you out good luck hun    

Sarah that is great news that they opened the tube up more  

Sam looking forward to seeing pics x

Still no AF for me but it does feel like it's coming 

Lou I hope all the mice are gone 

Tanya xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Tanya  

Didn't mean to forget you earlier, my brain is just gone hun!!    Did you have your scan today?  Swimming, sex or running up and down the stairs at home brings AF on for me. The most fun one   is always a good one    Let us know how you get on with AF I mean  

Love,

Sam


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Sam don't worry I didn't ake offence  No scan today but hopefully Fri if the witch turns up, I might try out your theory I'll keep you posted ....  about the AF


----------



## moomi (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry to post and then disappear!  I had a week's holiday and its also quite difficult to post from work and generally during week as tend to get home quite late.  Anyway I have been keeping up with you all and just wanted to say hi and good luck, particularly Jack, Liz and Jo on your 2ww. Sarah, hope you are resting up and getting spoilt - gynae ops aren't much fun. 

I had my prostap shot 2 weeks ago today and my AF arrived bang on time so I'm hoping things will go as they should this time around.

Off to work so bye for now.


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

I hope you'll forgive me for my lack of personals today, I've had a BFN and my AF has already arrived, you'll all know how gutted I am and how hard I'm taking this.  I think the time has finally come to hang up my IVF gloves.  I knew I'd need a miracle to be pregnant with one embryo, I never thought a hospital  would treat me after QMH discharged me and in retrospect they were right, the odds were always low and as much as I wished to be a parent the reality is, I left it too late.  The Lister will more than likely allow me to try again but that is not going to help me come to terms with being childless.  

I'm sorry for such a down post ladies, to be honest I've sat here for an hour debating whether to post or not but I still wonder about the ladies who have disappeared in the past and felt you'd prefer to at least hear something.

Thanks for all your support ladies you're really helped me during the last year.


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Jack,

I'm so very sorry that it hasn't worked out. Most of us know how it feels to get a negative IVF result and it is horrendous (particularly after such a long journey for you).  I hope that time helps you feel better and that the Lister can give you some good advice.  

Great things will happen in the future - maybe you will try again (afterall you have had a BFP result before) or maybe you'll consider adoption or surragacy.  

Sending you a huge  

Sarah Leucine x


----------



## INEIN (Mar 24, 2008)

I really wish you the very best, andwill remember you in my prayer as well. There is nothing God cannot do, do you believe? He will send a miracle to strengthen your uterine lines.

Inein


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Jack

I am so so sorry to hear your sad news.  

Please remember that we're all here whenever you need us.

Look after yourself and dh.

Big hugs.

Sarah x


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Jack I'm sorry to hear you got a negative result  Take it easy and we are here if you ever want to talk. Good luck in what ever you do


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh Jackeen ​
Words fail me  Don't really know what to say.......... I am thinking of you and DP at such an awful time and good luck in whatever you decide to do, remember we'll always be here for you hun, ok? Take as long or as little as you need 

Lots of love and a big  to the both of you,

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh Jack

I’m sooooooooooo sorry to read your post.  

I think we all know how devastating it is to receive that BFN and I know how much it meant to you to have a positive outcome.
You have been on such a rollercoaster with tx, especially over the past 12months.

As the other girls have said, we are always here for you, if and when you need us!
  

Hope that you and DP take good care of each other

Liz
xxx


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello everyone

A special note to Jackeen to say how much I am thinking of you. You have been on such a hard rollercoaster and I think all of us have been through the agony of that BFN so know to some extent what you are going through. So just remember to hang on in there, dont make any hasty decisions til you have had time to come to terms with it, and dont be hard on yourself. And remember we are here if and when you need us. One theory we always had was that we wanted to be able to look ourselves in the eye and say we really tried everything, and I know that by going to the Lister you will hopefully get some reassurance that different things were tried, that you did get a second opinion etc etc - and who knows what you might decide in a few months..

take care of yourself and make sure you and your DH spend good time together helping each other through this.

Lots of love and big hugs.

Beetle.


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Beetle

Good to hear from you - how is everything going? Really well still I hope? Don't forget to keep us updated when you get the chance.

Jack - how you doing?  

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Jack if you are still reading    I'm thinking of you both

Liz When is you test date     

Hi Beetle 

Hi to all you other lovely QM ladies

I'm off work today with a sick bug so stay clear of me 

Tanya  xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh no, not the dreaded lurgey sick bug! I'm staying well away from you Tanya!  Hope you're feeling better soon and that dh is looking after you?

Liz, how are you doing on the 2ww?  Got everything crossed for you as usual!  

Same to you sleepybird - when are you testing?

Beetle, Sarah and Sam, hope you're all blooming and enjoying your pregnancies?

Meadey, how's the stimming going?  You got a date for ec yet?

Hi Lou, hope all fab your end?

Jack, goes without saying really - big big  

As for me, my recuperation is now over as dh is coming out of hospital tonight after his surgery to create a valve in his stomach to stop the acid reflux.  He was in a mess after his op yesterday but sounding much perkier today and luckily I'm feeling pretty OK with only soreness and itching around the stitches.  Luckily for me he's only allowed sloppy foods for a couple of weeks so porridge, pasta, scambled eggs which are all pretty easy to make so I've booked a cleaner for Friday and intend to take it easy, share the sofa with him and watch crappy telly for a couple of days!

lots of love to all.

Sarah x


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Sarah I hope DH makes a quick and speedy recovery and I'll stay away from Sunbury with my germs 

What do you all think about us trying to meet up some time, (when I'm lurgey free) ??


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Tanya - Sorry to hear you've got the lurgey! Best stay in bed and watch trashy telly! 
Can't remember now when your downreg scan was going to be? Did AF show up? Hope so - although not too much, right now, when you're feeling poo!

I think meeting up is a splendid idea! SarahTM mentioned it before but I don't think anyone was up for it (apart from me!) or maybe they missed the suggestion? Did you girls huh? huh? huh?

SarahTM - sloppy foods and a cleaner? What are perfect way to start the weekend!   You both take care!

Hello everyone else too - Sam (and Bobby/Betty), Jack, SarahL, Beetle, Lou, Meadey, Jo (Sleepybird - how's the 2ww going?  ), Ullis72 and anyone else I've missed - let us know if you're all up for a meet-up!

Not sure when to test yet - just avoiding thinking about it at the moment as it's quite nice not knowing and just pootling along in ignorant bliss!

Liz
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah let's meet up but it's gotta be somewhere secluded 'cos can you imagine someone earwigging on a very very long ivf conversation - they'd think we were all  !!

Next couple of weeks will be difficult for Nurse Sarah but later in April will be OK for me.

Sx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay - how about a long lay-by off the A3 somewhere? Or taking a boat out to the middle of the Thames? Or meeting on an Industrial Estate on a Sunday? I reckon any of those should be secluded enough for us to meet - what do you reckon?  

Any other suggestions are fine with me of course

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Liz all those are very good options  I had my baseline scan on Monday and I'm all D/R so I started later that day on the tabs to thicken my lining. So I'm still due to thaw the embie's on the 8th and EG on the 9th   *Good luck hun *     

Sarah I thought I'd put it out there early so we would all have time to set a date, end of April is good for me  Maybe we could book out buckingham palace


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girlies,

Lovely to hear you're all well apart from the Lurgey's one!!  Whatever that means.... remember I'm french  .  Betty/Bobby's fine, pelvis starting to go soft already and I'm trying very hard not to walk like a penguin!!  We spent most of our Easter bank holiday week-end decorating the playroom for dd so she can have a lovely bigger room and baby can go in the small one!!  Even dh seems to think that if it's a boy he should have the bigger room!!!  I don't think so!!!!!!!!!  First one come first one seved is MY motto!! No sexist rank in my house!!  

Tanya, good luck with the stimming hun     and hope you get rid of that bug soon.  I ain't meeting with you if you've still got it    

Liz, when is test day hun??   

SarahTM, when you're finished with the cleaner, can you send her to mine please as it's a never ending job!!!    Hope Dh gets better soon   

Lou are you still chasing mice We caught one the other day but haven't had one since!!  Somehow I find it hard to believe there was only one!!  These things bread like mad!!  

Beetle, lovely to hear from you hun and nice to see you're doing well,  

SarahL, not so long now is it?  How did the work thing end up in the end??

Hi to everyone else I've missed,

Take care,

Sam


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls

Wow I've been missing out again! I wish I had more time to pop in and catch up!

Jack, I hope you're still popping on here to read this, I am sooo sorry to hear about your BFN, and nothing I say will make you feel better. Thinking of you and DP, hope that now you can at least know in your heart that you have done everything you could. Still go and have a follow up with Lister and see what they say. Big hugs!

Sam, just laughing to myself about you waddling like a penguin! It's only gonna get worse... but hey nice excuse to look daft!  We haven't caught any more mice, but it's only a matter of time. I don't know why they keep coming in - they never get to where there is food, little buggers, and they are not nibbling anything I can see, but yes I agree, there's never one of them is there, breed like rabbits..... yikes..... maybe their fertility will rub off on me! he he!

Hey yeah, I'm all for a meet, I meet the 'old QM girls' from time to time and it's great to talk. Hey we don't care about what other people think about our inane chat! Anyway end of April's prob good for mee too. Tanya, Buck house sounds good!! Great news about the FET, at least you can focus on that now.

Liz, how's the suspense of the 2ww going? You're very good not testing..... stay away from the evil pee sticks! Sounds like you're holding up well!!

Yeah Sarah, I sooo need a cleaner! Mind you DH is good at ironing.... realised how good when I thought about the new steam iron we bought in the Jan sales.... I haven't used it yet myself!!  Hope you and DH enjoyed your 'sloppy' weekend! My poor DH has a tummy bug (Sam, that'll be the lurgy!) and not eating much., I don't want it, hope it's not going round. 

Beetle good to hear from you too, you must be getting big now! 

Hi to everybody else, Meadey, Sarah L , Ullis etc etc, forgive me if I've missed anybody, seem to be loads about which is good!

Well, you take the mick out of my short breaks, but I've just been offered a trip (without DH unfortunately) to Vail with an airline to try out their new direct service to Denver. Will only be there for 2 days, but there will be skiing involved (poor DH!)

Must go anyway, speak of the devil, he's back from work so I need to give him my full attention and TLC

Speak soon, much love
Lou


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just a quick one as I REALLY have to do some work! 

End of April sounds good to me too for a meet up but nothing around the 20th as that's DH's birthday. 

Don't have any preference on location (maybe not the industrial estate!) or day but depending on where people are in terms in being able to have a crafty drink or not, a school night may not be a good idea - as if I'm drinking I find I can't function the following day! I'm afraid it's me age, my lovelies!    
Of course, I forgot to add that I won't be drinking anyway as I'll be preggers won't I!    

Hope everyone's up for it as it would be great to all get together and have a right old laugh!

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Please disregard Liz' last post 'cos she had a mad lapse in her   PMA and forgot that she won't be drinking at the end of April!!  

OK I'm based in Sunbury so Kingston, Richmond area good for me.

How about Thursday 24th April as a starting point?  Those who can drink only have to get through Friday and those who can't can watch those who can get tipsy?!

Do we want to eat, drink and chat or just drink and chat?

Sorry the events organiser is coming out in me.  Please confirm your attendance by close of play Wednesday 2nd April!!...   


Off to play nurse to my poor dh - speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

I said it! I said it! Okay I added it back in as an afterthought but I *did* say that I wouldn't be drinking! 

Ooh get you, Sarah being all organised, like a very organised thing!    Feel free to unleash your events organising skills on us - oh and when we meet, can we have some balloons too please 

I'd personally prefer Kingston as Richmond is a bit of a dog to get to but I don't mind either.

So there you go - I've confirmed my attendance!

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

I should be able to make Kingston, will have to go back to my desk and check my diary to make sure    
Maybe we could do a pub so if people want to eat they can if not just have an OJ (in my case and Liz'S!!!!!!!!!!!)

That's my attendance recorded  

Sam


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Kingston is good for me too! Any chance on doing it at that weekend though? As that Thurs is around my test date  still got the lurgey


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Nearly the weekend!!!!

SarahTM – how’s the nursing going? Hope DH is being a good patient and blankie hasn’t worn out yet!  
Enjoy your chill day today and don’t OD on the crappy telly!
Hope you’re feeling better now too – were the stitches dissolving ones?

Tanya – hope you’ve offloaded the lurgey in time for the weekend and your body is staying nice and relaxed in readiness for the thaw and that lining is getting thick and juicy!  

Sam – how is the penguin impression coming along?  
Don’t overdo the decorating but I bet that DD is very very excited not only about the thought of having a new brother/sister but also with getting a new bigger bedroom to boot! 

Lou – those mice just sooooooo love you don’t they? Have fun on your mini-break to Denver (hope you get to travel first class!). So where’s the next jaunt with DH going to be to?

Beetle & SarahL – how’s the pregnancy going with both of you – really well I hope? How far apart are you both? Think it must only be 4 weeks or so isn’t it?

Meadey – was wondering where you had gone. Hope the holiday was a very good and relaxing one. Good luck for your IVF cycle – keep us updated on scans etc. 

Sleepybird/Jo (which would you prefer?) – how’s the 2ww madness going?  
Hope you’re coping and are managing to successfully stay away from those pee sticks! Good luck for Sunday    

Jack – how are you and DP? 

Hello anyone else I’ve missed too – oops sorry if I have!

As for me, I’m on the home run of the 2ww now and it’s definitely been a lot more bearable than last time. Been trying not to overanalyse every twinge, niggle and pain as I know that it means nothing however I’m now finding it very hard to ignore my (.)(.) which currently feel like nuclear warheads!!!!! 
Bought the old Clearblue Digital yesterday and looked at it last night but managed to hold off the temptation. Test day should be Monday but there’s no way I’ll be doing it Monday morning as I have a full on day and not sure I’ll be in the best frame of mind if it’s a BFN! Will let you all know the outcome.
  

Have a fabby weekend everyone.

Liz
xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Liz the best of luck  I'm getting really excited for you


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Have been trying to catch up but such a lot going on with the Roehampton girls

*Jack* - am so sorry to hear your news - am sending a big  to you and your DH

Just checking in to give you all an update - am having EC on Monday! Can't belive it has come so quickly but I didn't need to down reg because of the zoladex I was on so went straight on to stimms. Unfortunately I haven't responded that well so it doesn't look like there are lots of follies but as Miss B said, "it only takes one"!
Please, please keep your fingers crossed - am so nervous, this is my third IVF and most probably will be the last one. 
Love to all and promise will do personals next week
Daffodil xx


----------



## moomi (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Jack - I was very sorry to hear your news.  Can't imagine how awful you must be feeling.  I am aware that there's not much I can say that will help other than I hope you start to feel a bit better with time.

Liz - good luck with testing - it sounds quite promising to me - am I allowed to say that!!??

Hi to everyone else.

I was due to have a baseline scan on Wednesday but got stuck in terrible traffic jam on M3 and then M25 so had to move appointment to Monday.  Very frustrating.  I am not feeling brilliant on the prostap - lots of hot flushes, very tired and generally grumpy.  I have never got onto the stimming stage so I'm hoping Monday will bring some good news.

bye for now.  I am lurking even if I don't get a chance to post that often.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello everyone  

Not going to be a long one tonight as I've got to feed the family who had a late lunch at McDonald without me!!  (as I was at work!! Had Kentucky instead for mine  )

Daffodil, so lovely to hear from you as usual hun and all my digits are crossed for you and hoping for another BFP very soon on the QM's thread, xx

Meadey good luck fro your baseline scan   


Liz,                   

Jackeen,    

Lou wow USA on a short break hey??  Can I come next time??  

Tanya how is the lurgey??  Got rid yet? xx

SarahTM how is hubby?? What about you??  Feeling better or still a bit sore?  

Beetle how many weeks are you now?  What about you SarahL? I know Sarah's further ahead but I forgot  

I'm sure I'm forgetting people so you'll have to excuse me if i've done so, sorry.

I've been at work for the last 3 days but hey we need to put some money aside for when I'm on maternity leave as the money you get is really half of what I'm paying in tax every month!!  It's so so unfair!!    Anyway, I'd better go as everybody's calling me!!

Love,

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

Well, decided to test yesterday (Sunday) as I really couldn’t face doing it Monday morning. Got up first thing and used a Clearblue Digital test. Jumped back into bed with DH and hid until it was ‘cooked’. Turned the test over and we were faced with that single word that I never, ever thought I’d get the chance to see…………”Pregnant”. 
We both just lay there in total shock and tried to not to get excited with finally achieving that BFP!!! (very hard to not get excited!).
Spent the day pretty much in a daze and trying not to think about too much.

Anyway thought I’d test again this morning as this is my official test day and this time was faced the very familiar sight of “Not Pregnant”!
Now I don’t know what to think – apart from the fact that I think this is definitely the right result and yet again it’s a BFN for me! Any symptoms that I thought I may have had were disappearing yesterday anyway.
Not sure if the trigger shot was still in my system yesterday – although I only had a low dose and that was 19 days ago, so I would have thought it had gone by now, or did I actually manage a miracle to get a true positive result – even though for a fleeting nano-second!

Needless to say, this has absolutely floored me as I thought that just maybe there was that tiny glimmer of hope – now I’ve come back down to earth with a very hard bang (and crying a lot – which is what I was particularly trying to avoid today!).

Sorry for the downer ‘me’ post but will catch up with everyone properly when things are feeling more positive again!

Liz
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Just popped on v quicly to say hi to Liz and I'm thinking of you. Don't give up hope yet, it's still a bit early isn't it? Hoping and praying it really is a BFP for you both..............             
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just popped in quickly to see how everyone is doing (am 'working' from home today with a bit of a cold so am taking it easy!)

Liz - thinking of you LOADS and sending you lots of positive vibes. I'd go along with what Lou says...its def not over til you get the dreaded AF and the 14 days have passed. So you should try (i know easier said than done!) and stay objective til there is more 'proof'. I'm really really really hoping its swings back to a BFP!

Tanya - good luck with the prep for FET. I didnt realise you had to still downreg for FET? Assume though that you dont have to do the stimulating part though!? So is it downregging like normal IVF, taking tablets to thicken lining, then FET thaw with embryo transfer like normal? And do you still do part with bridge and part with QM? And do they thaw out all embryos at once (assuming you have a few) or just 1 at a time? Sorry to bombard you with questions, but I know we will want to look into it next year at some point so good to have some knowledge!

Sam - impressed you are decorating the playroom! You are putting us to shame! We have done nothing!

Sarah TM - hope you and DH are enjoying recuperating at home together...!!!!!!! Lots of snuggles on the couch together I hope! 

Lou - great to hear you are doing ok. Am very very jealous of the quick popping over to vail thing!

Daffodil - good luck with EC today. And I am a living example of the 'it only takes one' theory. We only had I think 4 eggs -of which 3 fertilised into embryos, of which 1 precious beauty turned into a BFP... so hang on in there!

Meady - sorry to hear about the whole prostap side effect thing. I know exactly what you mean - I was the same. At least with prostap you dont have to remember to sniff 3 times a day! Hang on in there...you'll be at EC stage soon with no more drugs!

Thanks to you all for asking how I'm doing..Things this end are going well. I am now 28 weeks preggers and getting rounder by the day. The 'bump' thing seems to be in terms of outwards from belly, but equally backwards from bum which is something nobody told me. My bum is now ENORMOUS! Anyhow, I am still in my state of euphoria about the whole thing (yep even after 28 weeks it hasnt worn off!) and so dont care! The dietting can start after birth! I'm seeing the big doctor guy in 2 weeks at 30weeks as they felt given my IVF and miscarriage (crap!) track record it would be good to have a check up. You normally dont get to see the doc unless you have a problem - which touch wood so far I dont!. Am feeling on top form with loads of energy. I reckon that after the whole ordeal with IVF etc, the pregnancy thing is a breeze! Am sure things might get a bit trickier as I approach the home run last trimester but so far so good!

Glad to hear everyone is doing ok. And good luck to those of you with EC or 2ww tests.....

Lots of love

Me x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words Lou & Beetle. Unfortunately today was my official test day so I know it's not too early.

However as AF has not yet turned up, I'm going to test again tomorrow (and maybe even every day until she does) and hope and pray that like you say, that BFN somehow becomes a BFP again!

Hello everyone else - will catch up with you all tomorrow - good luck everyone

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Liz hun sending you loads of babydust: it's not over until the evil witch turns up      Did you test with the first morning wee??  Probably a silly question   Hope it turns back into a BFP for you: you know maybe the second test was faulty: you can get a false -ve but not a +ve if I'm right!!  So everything is crossed for you hun and good luck,      

Sam


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Liz I'm sorry and I hope as Sam said it is just a faulty test and you get another BFP tomorrow     

Beetle I'm having FET at Woking we were planning to save these guys for a year or so but the waiting list is going no where at the moment (for QM)
so we decided to try with our frosties while we wait. Hopefully we won't need the NHS!  Yep you got it right they make you D/R as normal and then you take tabs to thicken the lining and when they are happy with that (I have mu scan on Fri to see if they are happy) they will defrost the frosties (mine are due to be defrosted on the 8th and put back on the 9th)  I hope that has answered all your questions but if you have anymore ask away 

Tanya xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

[fly]*PANIC AT THE SAM'S HOUSEHOLD*[/fly]

Been to see our gp this evening as dd had 40.6 degree temperature!! He says she has slap cheeks!! Whatever that is  Infectious apparently and would have been for the last 10 days without no-one knowing  He said that as I'm 22 weeks there's litlle risks to the unborn child but obviously I'm still in a state of panick!! Now I've been told I need to ring my midwife and try and arrange blood tests and maybe scan!!! Can't believe this!! Why can't my life just be easy hey Sorry about the ME post but dunno what to do with myself!! 

Good luck Liz again for tomorrow hun,  Hi everybody 

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Sam - Oh god what a nasty shock for you! Hope DD is on the road to recovery and that your blood tests show all is well and there is no panic.   
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Tanya - wishing you all the best for Friday's scan! Hope they say that that lining is thick and juicy and you're 'good to go' on the 8th & 9th   

Beetle - I don't blame you for being in a constant state of euphoria! You must be getting so excited now and as for the enormous bum, don't forget that people are having bum implants to give them a bit of jelly in their trunks! 
Fingers crossed for the 30week consultation!   

Daffodil - how did EC go on Monday? I hope they go lots of lovely eggies for you. Fingers crossed for you too! That's a lot of finger crossing I'll be doing for you all!   

Meadey - have you started stimms yet? How's it all going?   

Sleepybird / Jo - I know that you haven't posted on here for a while but I saw your posts on the 2ww thread and I just wanted to say a massive congratulations to you on getting your BFP!!!!     
I hope that it still going well - when is your first scan appointment?

Hello to the other girls I've missed - SarahTM, SarahL, Lou, Jack and anyone else 

Well I still think this cycle has failed - have now done 3 more HPT's and they have all come up negative. The digital ones just say "Not Pregnant" (that's so harsh!), whilst the standard ones show an almost non-existent line, so *if* the original BFP was correct then I think it's definitely all over for me! 
Any hopes of it turning back to a BFP are fading fast and unfortunately Sam, yes, I have been testing with the first wee of the morning.
You've probably all been in exactly the same mental state - but I seem to be going from feeling alright to then finding myself in flood of tears, but I know that's probably hormonal and drug related more than anything! 
Anyway thanks to you all for all your positive vibes, they really are very much appreciated. 
Just really want AF to show now so I can get it all over and done with!

Oops - that turned into a bit of a 'me' post again - sorry

Take care all

Liz
x


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Morning...

Liz - I logged on this morning hoping for your good news, so am really sorry that the result didn't change back to positive. From your message you seem to be dealing with it really well. 

Daffodil - good luck with EC today. Let us know how it's all progressing.  We need more good news on this thread

Meady - hello and good luck with your scan today

Sam - sorry to hear about nightmare at docs and your poor DD. I've just had a similar crisis at the GPs. They told me it was perfectly safe to freeze a mole/skin tag during pregnancy, so I went ahead last week and now have got a very badly infected leg!  They've put me on antibiotics which are apparently safe for the babies.  THe midwife at Kingston hosp was really supportive and told me not to worry, so hopefully they can reassure you on your situation.

Beetle - glad the pregnancy is progressing well!  Like you - my backside seems to have accumulated the majority of extra weight.  Luckily with a twin sized bump, it helps balance it out!

Sarah, Lou, Jack and Tanya, hope you are all doing well.

As for me...I'm now 31 weeks, so not long to go!  I go back for another scan next Thurs and hopefully they can tell me if the position of the babies will allow a natural birth. Am finding these last weeks very hard. Sleeping is so difficult with atleast 5 trips to the loo and sleeping positions all uncomfortable.  Following all the troubles with my work, I'm now in the process of heading for a tribunal, although it's so so expensive that we're taking our time.  All our savings seem to have gone on baby stuff right now!  Am also starting to feel incredibly nervous about the birth.  It's taken 4.5 years to get this far and I feel so close to getting my dream of having children, that I just don't want anything to go wrong.

Anyway, must get on. Have a good day everyone.

Sarah L xx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Firstly - Liz am sending a big   and so sorry to hear you think you have a BFN. This whole IVF process truely is a rollercoaster and you have every right to feel each and every emotion - really hope you are ok

Thanks to everyone for your messages and finger crossing!!! 
It turns out we got 8 eggs (the most I have ever got!) and the Bridge called to say that we have 5 embies! They have said it will be a day 3 transfer which will be Thursday - they are going to call tomorrow to give an update. 

Love to everyone and will write a nice long post after ET
Daffodil xxxx

PS Sarah L - can't believe you are 31 weeks - not long to go now. Try and take it easy - am guessing that's hard to do with everything going on.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh Liz, hun   but you know whatif there is the faintest of line on one of the ordinary pee stick then there's still a chance that it could be a late implanter and maybe you're body is not producing enough hormones (forgot the name of it  ) for it to show on stick      Good luck hun and sending you     , xx

Daffodil, brilliant news on the embies and good luck for thursday, I'll be thinking of you and   for a BFP  

SarahL, I can't believe the bad leg!!!  Can't be easy with a 31 week twin bump to carry!!!  Will you be giving birth in Kingston hospital?

Beetle, I know what you mean about the bum bit!! Sometimes I wonder if my bub is at the front or back!!    That's probably why I've started walking like a penguin!!    Have you decided where you'll be giving birth?

SarahL, how is hubby?  Not too demanding I hope?  Probably just making the most of being nursed hey??

Lou, are you in the States yet?  I forgot when you're going?  If they are any spare jobs at your work, let me know, I think I'll be looking for one soon I think as I've been at my place for 6 years this year and I'm getting bored now!!  So I'll go on maternity leave and then start looking to see what's around  

Tanya, what stage are you at now??  Unless I go back and read again, I'm afraid my brain is just gone on a long long break somewhere    

Jackeen  

Well as for us, call the midwife today and waiting for a call back!!  I don't think it's slap cheek myself but hey I'm not a doctor    She hasn't had any temperature since last night and her cheeks are no longer red!!  I think it's a cold with cough as myself started have a sore throat!!  I've also called the maternity unit at Epsom who told me that they might be able to test my blood from the sample given at my booking in appt to see if I'm immune to it but I have to wait for my midwife to call me!!  And if not immune will have to do a scan...  Oh well another reason to see bubs one more time!!    

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone  

Sam


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Liz I wish there is something I could say       I'm thinking of you 

Sam Sorry about the scare I hope the midwife has put your mind at ease  

Daffodil That is great that you have 5 embies good luck for the update tomorrow and ET on Thurs    

SarahL Good luck for your scan next Thurs and I hope baby is in the right position 

Meady I hope your scan went well today  

As for me I'm just counting down the days till my scan on Fri 

Tanya xx


----------



## moomi (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello 

Liz - just wanted to say how sorry I am for your BFN.  Although like Sam says, there may be hope yet?  maybe??  You sound very strong and positive - I am sure it must be a very hard time for you though.

I had a scan yesterday and turns out I have some 'fluid' in my womb.  I have never yet had a scan that has produced a positive result so this was really just par for the course.  They did a blood test which came out fine but I have to go in tomorrow to see Miss Bevan, get another scan and get her final decision on whether to go ahead or not.  This will be my last chance at an NHS cycle, as the funding ran out at the end of March so it all hinges on her decision tomorrow.  I will let you all know what happens.  Thanks so much for your good wishes. 

Sam - I hope your DD recovers and there's no ill effects to any of you.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Meadey and all the best of luck for your appointment with Miss Bevan    

Take care everybody

Sam


----------



## sleepybird (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi all
I'm sorry i haven't been on for a while. i find you guys really hard to find! it seems i can only log on when someone has said something new (i get in via 'new replies to your posts'). i know you tried telling me how to find you but maybe i'm a bit thick! 

Liz, i'm so sorry to hear your news. i 'm gutted for you. once i read that, i just couldn't post mine. it just goes to show that this whole thing is nowhere near fair. however, reading your e mails, you sound like the sort of person that doesn't give up very easily. so, once you've dealt with this i'm sure you'll be up fighting again. i do hope you'll be successful soon. that goes for everyone else too!   

take care
Jo


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi All

Well looks like it was perhaps a chemical pregnancy! Feel pretty heartbroken about it all and still very low and teary but if there are any positives, then at least I can hope to have the confirmation that it is possible for me to achieve a BFP! 
Need to go back to QM’s for a scan to confirm that my uterus is empty and it’s definitely all over or even to confirm that the BFP was even a true result in the first place! I can’t say I’m looking forward to the appointment much!
I started spotting on Tuesday evening and this is gradually getting heavier and I’ve had the most painful aches in my ovaries/tubes! Looks like AF is slowly and surely on her way now!
Just a quick update and sorry if this is TMI but bleeding is really heavy now and I'm passing pretty large clots (sorry!)  

Jo – please don’t feel that you can’t post positive news on this thread. We are all in the same position and any BFP, from anybody, regardless of what is happening with the rest of us, is still really uplifting! 
Knowing how hard it is for all of us IF girls, I am just really pleased to hear that anyone is achieving the goal they deserve.

Hello everyone else too – will be back properly in a few days once the gloom has lifted.

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Jo Congratulations    

Liz I'm so sorry, we are all here for you


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Haven't been properly around for a while what with one thing and another but I'm back now!

Liz, gutted for you.  Really glad you can see some positive though - I had a biochemical pg and that's kept me going 'cos I now know it is possible.  Just think if you hadn't tested a day early you may never have known that your body works and is just waiting for the 'third time lucky' attempt.      Big hugs.

Jo, congrats.  You shouldn't feel bad about telling us 'cos it gives hope to us all - no matter how personally pooh we might be feeling, it's still heartening to know that it can and does work.  

Meadey, how did the appointment with Miss Bevan go?  Hope you had some encouraging news?

Tanya, good luck for tomorrow.

Sam, what's the verdict on the slap cheek?  My friend's little boy got slap cheek when she was pregnant.  She's now 34 weeks and completely fine but her boss was also pregnant and banned her from work so she couldn't catch it!  She had to have 4 weeks off and was so upset?!!  Hope dd is doing fine.

Daffodil, hope ET went fabulously for you today?  Take it easy and keep us posted on here!  

Beetle, lovely to hear that you're loving your pg and doing so well.  You're an inspiration regardless of the size of your backside!  

Hi Lou, how are you doing?  What's new?

Jack, hope you're OK? 

Wow Sarah - 31 weeks already?  Scary to think how time flies so quickly...  Hope the tribunal isn't too stressful and that you're managing to enjoy your pg despite the anxiety.  I hope dh knows to keep us posted with news?!

Not much news from me.  Dh is on the mend after 10 days of pretty horrendous recuperation.  He's still not on proper solid food but is getting there slowly.  My stitches dissolved a few days ago and I've been pretty much recovered since then.  Haven't got a follow up until 12th May which is extremely annoying but I'm trying to be patient and use the time wisely (to drink wine!).

So are we getting together or has everyone decided that they want to keep it anonymous?  If we're up for it then I'm still OK for Thursday 24th but if this doesn't suit then put forward some other dates and hopefully we'll find one that's good for everyone?

Love to all

Sarah x


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 
Just gone on the computer while DH is not looking as he wants me to rest today!! Anyway, just to update - had ET today, all went fine - had two embies put back - one 7 cell and one 8 cell plus had 3 to freeze which is great news. 
So now officially on the dreaded 2ww - test day is 17 April - OMG how am I going to wait that long!
Better go before DH catches me
Love to everyone
Daffodil xxx

PS Liz -   am thinking of you


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Daffodil Well done that is great news good luck in the TWW    

Sarah I'm glad DH is on the road to recovery. Thurs isn't great for me as I will have just tested   but I can do that Sat 26th or Sun 27th is that any good?


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

'fraid I can't do that weekend.  In fact weekends aren't fab for me full stop 'cos I'm either working or trying to catch up with friends and family.

How about another week night?

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Liz, I'm so sorry hun, I was so hoping for a +ve for you, I'm just   that next one will (IS) the one      

Jo, congrats hun on your BFP, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Daffodil, great to hear that you are PUPO and   for the 17th hun  

SarahTM, glad dh is on the mend, and don't worry the 12th of May will be there before you know it    Not sure if dd has or had slap cheek to be honest    She was fine on Tuesday so I sent her to school wed and today and she's been fine!!  My community midwife still hasn't called me    but the midwife from Epsom will have my blood tested on Monday and then let me know.........  we'll see  

Meadey, what did Miss Bevan say?  Hope it's all good, xx

Lou, SarahL, Beetle, Tanya and Ullis a big  

Regarding meeting up I'm up for it, the only thing is I work thursday and friday (12 hour shift) so maybe a Monday night or tuesday after 8pm I can do    Let me know,


Sam


----------



## moomi (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Liz - hope you are doing OK

Jo - congrats on you BFP - that is wonderful news!

Daffodil - congratulations on being PUPO 

Samia - glad your dd is better.  There are some weird bugs around right now.  Someone was telling me she'd been ill all week with a sore throat and a very painful roof of mouth.

Hi everyone else.  Still trying to work out who is having what done right now!

Sorry for the late update.  Miss Bevan said that they'd continue to down reg me for another week so I go in for another scan next Wed.  My blood test came back fine so hopefully the 'fluid' will hve gone (its already gone down a bit) and I can start stimming.  The prostap wears off on Sat so I have to start injecting to keep me down regged.  Have never done it before but guess it was going to have to start sooner or later.  I do feel like I've been down regging for ever now and not looking forward to another week of hot flushes and headaches particularly!  Do you generally start to feel a bit better when you start stimming?  And has anyone continued exercising through stimming?  I do a lot of running and don't want to give that up until I absolutely have to.

Bye for now.  Hope you all have a nice Friday.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Meadey Sorry that you have to DR for another week I hope it all goes well at your next scan on Wed 

Sam It's good that DD is feeling better, poor you having to do 12 hour shifts, when do you start maternity.

I had my scan today and my lining was 11.6 so I'm all ready to go ahead for my four embies to thaw next Tues   and ET on Wed  

I can do a Monday though I don't stay up to late on a school night


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi,

Daffodil - just wanted to say I had a day 3 transfer of a 7 cell and 8 cell and now am pregnant with twins, so hope it is the same for you!

Tanya - good luck on Tues and Weds.  It's great that there are four on the go..

Meady - I'm really into my running, but totally stopped for the whole of my IVF treatment.  I did on the basis that my body is working hard to stimulate eggs and as you just don't know the effect, why risk anything?  If you do continue running, I'd just make sure you're taking it very easy and not overdoing it.  Hope you get good news on Weds.

Sam - hopefully the blood test will settle your mind on Monday. My midwife has also been a pain not returning calls. I had a blood test this week for my chronic itchyness, just in case it was a liver disorder. Luckily it's nothing to worry about, but it took a lot of chasing to get my results back.

Sarah TM - how annoying having to wait until mid May!  Definitely enjoy the wine. I don't think I've drunk for 8 months now and I miss it soooooo much. I just want a big fat glass of red!

Jo - amazing news on your positive result! Hope everything goes smoothly for you.

Have great weekends everybody!

Sarah L x


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Just a real quickie from me to say big hugs to Liz and thinking of you. We had a biochemical pregnancy on our 2nd go, so I know what it feels like. If you are having a big horrible AF it could well mean that. Hope you are getting lots of hugs and support from DH and managing to pull through.

And also a quickie to Tanya to say good luck for the big thaw on Tues! Thinking of you.

Hello to everyone else and sorry I havent got time to write much else right now...

But thinking of you all.

Lots of love
me x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Sorry if I've been a bit of a drama queen lately - just a bit of an emotional time!

Anyway I'm now back again and just want to say:

*Daffodil* - WOW congratulations on now being PUPO and with 2 really good embies too! Hope you're whiling away the time on your 2ww and not going too crazy. How are you feeling?
Sending you loads of PMA    and keeping everything crossed that you get that BFP on the 17th (unless you test a bit earlier of course!) 
  

*Tanya* - OMG only a day to wait until the thaw and then it's only another day until ET. I hope you are chilling nicely and that lining is still thick and juicy. 
Here's loads of    to you too.

*SarahTM* - how is DH feeling now? Well on the road to recovery I hope and I really hope that all your stitches have completely dissolved and your aches and scars are fast disappearing. How's the wine quaffing going? 


*Meadey* - Really pleased to hear that the blood test was fine and you'll be starting stimming very soon. I'm not sure now if you've said when the stimms should start but I hope that you produce loads of lovely follies that are full of juicy ripe eggs!   

*Jo* - how is everything going with you? Hope you're getting lots of nice pg symptoms kicking in. Loads of luck for the 21st scan - it will be here before you know it!
  

*Sam* - how is DD feeling now? Much better I hope. Hope today's blood test comes back fine. When do you go on maternity leave?

*SarahL* - how are you feeling now? Are you still finding everything uncomfortable? Hope those twinnies are behaving themselves.

*Beetle* - Is time absolutely whizzing by for you? I still can't believe you're past 28 weeks already! As I said before, hope your 30week follow up is a really good one!

*Lou* - how's it going in the new office? How was Denver - nice and warm I hope!

*Jack* - how are you?

Hello to anyone else I've missed too.

As for me, I've just come back from my scan and had a biochemical pregnancy confirmed. Very sad but I think all of you have experienced the same anyway (and far worse!) and as I said above, sorry I've been a bit of a drama queen about it all - it just felt so overwhelming to think that I could achieve that BFP in the first place! 
Anyway - we're going to sit on things for a month before deciding where and what we want to do next. Thanks for all your lovely messages, they've meant a lot knowing that you're here (we thankfully made the decision to tell absolutely no-one about this cycle so no one else knows what has been going on).

Right then - on to the potential meet-up! I'm definitely still up for it and as Sarah, I too would prefer a weeknight to a weekend. 
How about the week after your test date Tanya? Then we can crack open a celebratory bottle of champers for everyone that has those BFP's or is imminently expecting.

Take care everyone

Love

Liz
xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Liz sweetie you haven't been a drama queen and I think you handled the situation much better than I would have 


Thanks for all the good luck messages 

Well the thaw could have gone better only one survived the thaw and they put it in the incubator so we won't know till the morning if it is developing  but just hoping for the best, they said they want to put it back either way as even slow ones have resulted in BFP's. I'll et you know tomorrow or the next day how I get on  

The week after sounds good to me and generally any day of the week I can do 

Tanya xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,


A quick one from me tonight as I'm shattered: been to the spectrum in Guilford with a couple of friends and their kids and my god I can barely keep me eyes open  

Liz   

Tanya, hun   for you and good luck for tomorrow (have left you a little note on your profile) as I don't want to touch your bubbles hun     

Hope everybody is fine,

Lotsa love,

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Tanya

Just sending a HUGE   for ET today!!! I hope that little embie enjoyed his/her night in the incubator, getting ready for his/her permanent home! 

You take it easy and let us know how all went today! I've been reading all of the recent successes on the WN thread and you girlies all seem to be on a roll at the moment.

Take care and I'm sending you lots of     that this one is a  .

Love

Liz
x


----------



## sleepybird (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,
just thought i'd pop in to say hello. Thanks Liz for helping me find this site again. i'm obviously just a bit   right now (although nothing new i suppose!)
Thank you all so much for your kind wishes - still waiting for the confirmation that i have a happy beanie in there until the scan (21st). keeping hopeful though
Liz - thinking of you hun   you haven't been a drama queen at all. you've handled it really well. i wonder how the other girls are?
Tanya - hope everything goes well today - remember it only takes one!   
Daffodil - with a name like that, does that mean your welsh? sending loads of     for you on your  
Still trying to get my head around who's who so forgive me if i get anything wrong: Sarah, Beetle and Samia - hope your pg are going smoothly and that you're all happy and healthy
and hello to everyone else, i hope everything is going well for you

bye for now
SB


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Just a quick one 
Thanks for all the lovely messages it means a lot to me 
Well my embie survived the night and didn't lose ant cells  it hadn't gained any either but hopefully is working away now that it is back where it should be 

Tanya xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Tanya                        I wish you all the luck in the world for your 2ww and enjoy being PUPO hunnie  

SB, good luck for the 21th jun you'll be fine, have you got any morning sickness or sore boobies at all?  I didn't really get any morning sickness with this pregnancy but god my (.)(.) hurt!!    

Daffodil hun how are you doing ?  Gone   yet?  

Lou, skying in the US of A  

Beetle and SarahL hope you're doing well sweeties  

SarahTM and Liz I hope you two are well  

Alli, Roseline, I don't know if you girlies are still here or reading this but just wanted to say hello and send you a  

I'm sure I must have forgotten somebody so sorry if it's you  

I'm fine but guess what??  Midwife still hasn't called me so I take it everything must be fine  

Take care all,

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Meadey

Forgot to ask earlier how your scan went today? Hope the injections have been going well and you've got the go ahead to start stimming (tonight?).
Good luck for the coming days and here's to getting lots of lovely follicles    

Liz
x

Hello everyone else too!


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 
Just checking in to let you know that I've made it through the first week - test day is one week today!!!! I can't believe how slowly the time is going!! 
Have been feeling ok - have been feeling like AF might be coming since ET but hoping that is just my body trying to get back to normal after EC. Keeping fingers crossed anyway!  

*Tanya * - Welcome to the 2WW!!! Hope the time goes by quicker for you than it does for me!
*Sleepybird * - I'm not Welsh - actually a London girl born and bred. I think I picked the name Daffodil as when I was signing up to FF I looked in the garden and saw some daffs there!! 
*Sarah L* - How exciting that you had the same 3 day transfer with 7 & 8 cell embies. Makes me feel really positive that it could work for me too!!

Hello to *Liz, Sam, Beetle, Meadey* and everyone else. We are going away for a few days but promise I will post as soon as I have more news (please please please let it be a BFP!)   

Love Daffodil xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Daffodil I hope this week goes much quicker for you than last week         Are you back at work, I;m off for the rest of this week then back to it next week  Keep eating brazil nuts and tomato soup as I heard it helps implantation 

Sam Thanks hun  How are you doing?

Meadey I hope your scan went well and you are stimming, producing lovely eggs   

Liz Hi   How are you doing? 

SarahTM How is DH now?

SarahL Hope you are feeling not too uncomfortable 

Hi Beetle 

Lou I hope all is going well with you? Jen was round for my two sessions yesterday with Max he is lovely and I could hear him and my DH both giggling downstairs 

Sorry if I missed anyone it was not intentional

My sister has been induced today (she is having her third baby, two girls so far) so I'm waiting impatiently for the call. Come on little baby   

Tanya xx


----------



## moomi (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your good wishes.  I am now stimming which is very exciting having never got this far before.  It was touch and go however as they nearly cancelled the cycle because of this fluid on my womb.  Due to my age and history they decided to try and remove it there and then - not pleasant but it worked.  I think they were concerned that it was mucus rather than blood (sorry if TMI) but it was all good.  They are so nice there.  Next scan is on wed.  I'm convinced I can feel my ovaries doing things - did anyone else experience this?  Maybe its my imagination from the relief of having some hormones back!  The injections also bruised like mad to start with - even the one they gave me at QMH but now don't seem to be.  Not sure why that should be.

Tanya - congrats on being PUPO!!

Liz - have you decided on your next steps yet?  I hope you are OK and getting your PMA back.  

Hi Sam, Beetle and Sarah - hope you are all comfortable and well in your pregnancies. I am just off to see a friend and her one week old baby today.  She's a first time Mum and sounds happy but very emotional.

Sarah, Sleepbird and everyone else - hello!  

Hope you all have good weekend.  I'll let you all know outcome of my scan next week.

Oh yes - one quick question.  Is it normal to feel very tired at this stage?  I slept for 11 hours last night which is very unusual for me.


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Just thought I’d quickly catch up (I’m actually just playing for time as the other option is to do a load of weeding in the garden and I’m hoping it’s going to rain instead!  )

Meadey – Yay! Well done on starting stimms but sorry to hear about your womb drain – sounds a bit uncomfortable. Did they say what was causing the fluid build-up?
Yes – you’ll be feeling your ovaries responding to the stimming drugs as those follicles start to develop – on my last IVF cycles, my ovaries always feel like someone has tied string around them and is tugging away on it. Just make sure you drink lots of fluids and eat lots of protein! Don’t think I remember feeling tired – but I did on my last few days of my 2ww.
Good luck for next Wednesday’s scan! 

Daffodil – How’s the 2ww going? Are you feeling anything yet? Keeping everything crossed that it’s a BIG FAT BFP for you!
    

Tanya – same for you too. I hope that the madness is bearable – any symptoms yet?
  
Any news on baby no. 3 for your sister yet, Aunty Tanya?

Sam – did that midwife ever call in the end? As you say, I guess no news is good news. How are you anyway? Has DD moved into her new bedroom yet?

SarahTM – Wishing you loads and loads of luck at your follow-up – really hope you’re raring to go again.
  

Jo/Sleepybird (I still don’t know which one you’d prefer!) – how’s that BFP going? Not long to wait now until your first scan – you must feel so happy. Are you getting any pg symptoms yet?

Beetle & SarahL – not long now for either of you – you must getting soooooooooooo excited now. 

Lou – how are you and where are you?

Hello to anyone else I’ve missed – right then, I’d best get my gardening gear on before DH comes and evicts me from the office!

Take care everyone and loads of   and   to all the girlies on their 2ww and enjoying their pregnancies and good luck to those of us still waiting for our BFP’s in 2008! 

Lots of love

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi Liz Hope you didn't have to do the weeding but at least if you did it's out of the way  Just been having sore (.)(.) from the get go so I'm ignoring that down to the drugs as I only had ET on Wed but this morning I started getting a dull pain in the same area in my lower abdomen  

Daffodil How are you doing I hope you are getting lots of positive signs  

Meadey I hope it all goes smoothly from here on in


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

It's been a while - business with my new partner is picking up but as a result I have less time to post on here so I'm having withdrawal symptoms!
*Tanya and Daffodil *  - how's it going? Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad? Keeping my fingers crossed for you both.  

*Meadey *  - congrats on getting to stimming. This bit'll fly by and you'll soon be on the mad 2ww! Good luck for Wednesday. Can't remember whether I felt tired or not to be honest. I know I felt really headachey when sniffing so I think all I felt was massive relief when I finally start stimming...

*Sarah and Beetle *  - hope you're both still loving your pgs? Not long now. Don't forget to tell your dh's to keep us posted please?

Hey *Lou*, how's life?

*Sleepybird *  - how are you feeling? Only a week to go 'til the scan - good luck.

*Sam *  - still no news from the midwife? Hope she doesn't take this long when you go in to labour?!!  Hope dd is doing well and that you're not working too hard?

*Liz *  - have you booked yourself a nice holiday yet? I'd be off tomorrow if I could! Hope you and dh are doing OK and busy plotting your next move?

Hi *Jack*, if you're still here. I hope you're doing OK and will post if there's ever anything we can do?

Things this end are looking up a bit - dh is back at work and doing OK. I'm a tiny bit concerned that they've sewn him up too tight 'cos he's making me look like a pig as he's not eating too much but maybe that's no bad thing and I should take a leaf out of his book?!!  (looks a bit like a pig!)

Had a call from QM asking me if I wanted to come in today for a cancellation follow up appointment which of course I jumped at. All being well then it looks like I'm going to be having a natural FET on my next cycle. I'm now praying that AF turns up on Thursday or Friday as it's supposed to 'cos if it's late then I won't be allowed to start 'til the next cycle or worse still until AF regulates. So I shall start doing an AF dance on Wednesday! I'm in an all day meeting and then out with the girls on Friday so AF is bound to show up and be at it's heaviest then 'cos it always come at the most inconvenient time possible!  Keep your fingers crossed for me.

So now then girls, how are we ever going to arrange a meet up at this rate? How does Monday 28th or Tuesday 29th April suit everyone even if it's only for a quick drink and a packet of crisps in Kingston somewhere? We can test the water and if we like each other and decide we're not all a bunch of raving loons then we can venture on to a Wednesday or hell, maybe even a Friday night?!!

Shall we do a very simple quick fire response? Post on here stating *YES * (you are interested in meeting up) or *NO * (you'd rather remain anonymous) and if yes, then which date between *Monday, 28th * and *Tuesday 29th * suits you best. We'll decide on a venue and go with the most popular date when everyone's replied.

Gotta dash off and cook some dinner now.

love to all and speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I'll start:

YES to Monday 28th or Tuesday 29th - I don't mind.

Who's next?

Sarah x

 P.S. I found a pig!   Who do we need to speak to to get some new icons 'cos I can never find one that perfectly fits my requirement?!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Me next:

Sorry, my mother told me I should never go off and meet strangers (and you lot can't get much stranger!!!)   

ONLY JOKING..............................

*YES *to Monday 28th or Tuesday 29th - I don't mind.

Who's next?

Liz x


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 

Would love to meet up with you girls and put faces to names but I am away that week - maybe next time though! 

Am almost at the end of my 2ww - test day is Thursday and think I am definately going   now. Really want to test early but am going to try and hold out until Thurs. No symptoms now really - not sure if that's a good thing or not.     let it work this time!!!! 
Will post my news on Thursday

Love Daffodil xxxxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

*Daffodil* - you're very good holding on until Thursday. I tested a day early and am really glad I did otherwise I may have missed my BFP 
Sending you loads of    &  that it's a BFP for you
GOOD LUCK!!!!
have blown you some bubbles for good luck

*SarahTM* - Brilliant news about the upcoming FET. Here's a little AF dance for you for Thursday (or tomorrow).   

*Tanya* - same message as Daffodil really
GOOD LUCK!!!     
have left your bubbles on a luck 7777

*Meadey* - Good luck for tomorrow's scan - how are the stimms gong?
  
have blown you some bubbles for good luck too

Hello everyone else too - where have you all gone? 

Liz
x


----------



## sleepybird (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi everyone
Hope you're all well and thanks for all your good wishes.
Tanya and daffodil - hope your  isn't too bad. sending you lots of    

Meady - hope your stimming is ok. my legs bruised initially too but they got better (the more they got used to it i suppose). good luck for your scan on weds

Hi Liz - don't mind jo or SB, though SB makes me smile (you'd know what i mean if you've ever watched Pokoyo, with sleepybird - how sad am i?!!) hope you're getting through this ok. next step? holiday, i reckon!

Sam, sarah, beetle - hope you're all enjoying the bliss of pg

SarahTm - fingers crossed for AF arriving on time this month. hope it all goes to plan 

sadly i won't be able to make 28th/29th as my parents are coming down to stay for the week. Can't wait!

Me? i think i'm going     Much worse than on the  . it'll be over 3 wks by the scan! still feeling really bloated and constipated   (sorry if TMI!) and feeling green most of the time. i am grateful for it as i'm hoping these are good signs. 
i don't know if anyone's been reading any of the other threads but there seems to be quite a few MM at the moment which is really really scaring me. i hadn't even heard of them until yesterday and suddenly there seem to be loads of similar experiences.DH has told me to stop reading this site as i'm just working myself up (typical me) but at least i know about them now and there's no way i'm going to stop as everyone has been so supportive. anyway enough on me. sorry to be a bit down. i just have to put it to the back of my mind and enjoy being PUPO for this week
lots of    to you
SB x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

It's a YES from me can do either the monday or tuesday, just look out for the penguin  
Will do personals in a bit as dd needs to get ready for bed  

Sam


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Sam like the new picture!

Daffodil Wow Thurs, good luck for whenever you test  

Sarah TM I hope AF comes on time  

SB I hope all goes well    

Liz thanks 

I can do either date for the meet up  

Still no real symptoms from me 
Tanya xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

I'm back!!

Thanks Tanya, when are you testing hun?  And don't let the no-symptoms worry you; I didn't have any hence why I tested the day after a night out!!    Good luck hun and it'll be lovely to meet you (Hope all these bubbles I blew you will bring you a lot a lot of luck  )

SarahTM, lovely to hear dh is better: I think I might ask his surgeon to do the same sewing to me as my belly is never full these days!!  A pot of Nutella only last overnight: last night I texted dh to get me one on his way bay from his tennis club and when he got home he said he never heard his phone!!  So I started shouting at him that I wanted nutella now!!   Well he was messing with me   : he had got me one   Would be great to meet at last; Can me make it after 7.30pm as dh doesn't come home before 7 on a good day  

Daffodil,   for thursday for you with all my digits crossed, shame we won't be meeting this time but I'm sure they're not too bad girls   so we'll arrange to meet again  

SB, let us know how you get on hun, you'll be fine: I'm still very paranoid after nearly 25 weeks (still knicker checking on a regular basis!!  ) Have a lovely week  with Mum & Dad,  

Lou, Beetle and SarahL, hope you girls are well and hope you can make it to the BIG meet  

Who else am I missing?  Can't think as we've gone a new page and I can't go down to check all the names so sorry if I've missed YOU but I didn't mean to!!

Love and   to all,

Sam


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks Sam I test a week tomorrow on the 23rd    I'm off to watch big brother USA (I love it!)


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

You're welcome hun, which channel is that on??  I'm a BIG bro addict!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

It's on E4 xx


----------



## INEIN (Mar 24, 2008)

Dafodill, I can't wait for the 2ww to go very fast and hear the good news from you. congratulations in advance


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Good Morning everyone!
Well - had a panic last night as had some bleeding and thought AF had arrived but tested this morning and guess what - it's a   for me!!
Am so happy and at the same time, can't quite believe it
Love to all
Daffodil xxxx


----------



## sleepybird (Mar 12, 2008)

Daffodil, that's fantastic news        
Have a great day and hope you have a happy and healthy pg. looking forward to seeing you on first trimester or waiting for first scan thread 
SB x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

[fly] *  YIPPEE DAFFODIL!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!   * [/fly]

You must be over the moon!    So fab to hear some good news on here!

So sad that you're not around to meet up so we can celebrate your fabulous news - next time so we can see your bump?!!

Busy busy so can't stop but hi everyone. 

Please do an AF dance for me 'cos it's not here yet and I'm worried that they're not gonna let me do a FET this cycle if it doesn't come on time...

Sarah x


----------



## sleepybird (Mar 12, 2008)

Sarah,
when do you the dance - today?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Daffodil Yeay       so pleased for you both  

Sarah I hope the witch comes by tomorrow        

Lou I hope you had a good trip away with work? Had my last session with Jen last night, she is great


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]*Daffodil*[/move]

 hun and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy hun, I'm so so happy to hear you got a  hoping we get another one with Tanya very soon  

Quick one from me today as I've spent the day at the park and I'm shattered!! Couldn't be bothered to cook so put a frozen idian meal in the oven and it's gonna take 45 minutes to be ready!!! I'm hungry NOW!! 

Hope everybody's well, take care for now,

Lots of love,

Sam  

P.S: Have we decided if we're doing Monday or Tuesday?? xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Sorry forgot to say: SarahTM: I'm dancing hun round the living room shaking that bum of mine which seems to have grown somehow, wonder why   Try not to think of the wicked witch too much if you can help it!!  BMS is always a good one  

Sam


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Yum Sam that sound good   thanks for your message


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

You're welcome hun anytime  

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just thought I’d do my quick Friday catch-up

Daffodil – WooHoo!!! HUGE congratulations on getting that BFP! Brilliant news – you must feel so ecstatic
    

Tanya – How are you doing? Not long to go now – you’re over half way now! Still keeping my fingers crossed for you
  

Sam – Fab picture of Betty/Bobby bump (hello Betty/Bobby ). It looks like a very neat bump to me , despite the Nutella cravings. Don’t believe that bum has grown – it looks weeny to me! 

SarahTM – any sign of AF yet? Did you take Sam’s advice for last night?   Hope she rears her ugly head very soon - AF that is - not Sam  
By the way, I think your PM inbox may be full

SB/Jo – Only a few more days to go until your scan so hoping that it is a great scan and you get to see that everythings’ where it should be.    
Have you told anyone your news yet? How are you feeling?

Lou – have you decided to stay in Denver? 

Beetle & SarahL – how are you both doing?

Meadey – how are the stimms going – you must be almost at EC or you’ve already had it. Keep us posted on how things are going with you.
  

Hello to anyone else I’ve missed – have a great weekend

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Liz Have a great weekend  

Sam thanks for the PM i hadn't seen it, I don't think it was an accident as it just one  If some one could put me on a even round number which I normally go on! As I'm no longer the lucky 7's 

I hope you all have a good weekend and I'll catch up properly at some point


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hey Liz have a nice week-end and so does everybody else  

Tanya, have blown you some more to end them with 77 which is better  

Take care,

Sam


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks Sam


----------



## moomi (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi

Just had a quick read to catch up with everything but it was probly too quick and I can't remember most of it now.  Other than ... congratulations Daffodil - fabulous news!! and good luck for testing next week, Tanya.

My stimms have gone pretty well, considering how badly the DR went.  I have 5 good (20mmish) follicles and am going in for EC on Monday.  So I'd imagine ET will be either Wed or Thur - does anyone know if the Bridge ever do blasts?  I've woken up with a really sore throat and feeling generally a bit under the weather today so I'm hoping that doesn't affect anything.  

Will keep you all posted.

bye for now...


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Thanks soooooooooo much for all your lovely messages - they mean so much to me. Am a bit panicky as am still bleeding a bit. I spoke to QMH yesterday and they said it can happen and we just have to wait and see. Did another HPT and it was still positive. OMG this is such a roller coaster!!
Love to all and I will keep you posted
Love Daffodil xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Meadey Good luck on Monday I hope you get some great eggs  

Daffodil I hope the bleeding stops and time goes quickly till your first scan


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Oh Daffodil try and relax hun, you'll be ok, a lot of people bleed in early pregnancy: I did with dd and she's now 4 and a bit so don't overdo it and try and rest as much as possible,      

Tanya, my bubble friend   thinking about you loads hun and hoping for the best outcome possible,  

Meadey, that's great news hun and good luck with ET you'll be fine, try and drink a lot of orange juice (vit C) and paracetamol if you really feel unwell, let us know how you get on, xx

Hello everyone else, flying visit tonight as I am going to have diner and off to IKEA as they have a 21% off everything today to celebrate their 21st birthday: I must be mad    Do you think it'll be busy: I bet!!!

Love,

Sam


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Sam Oooh I love a bargin!   Hope you get some bargins xx and thanks x


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

This is very sad but Look my bubbles are back Jo from tech support put them back!! (very excited) and sad I know


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

whatever makes you happy tanya   little things like that somehow help keep you sane 

xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Cleg you are everywhere    I'm a happy 7777 bunny!  Oh and


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

well i have been reading all the threads on the IVF board so beware  

xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I was trying to put one of those sparkly things on here but too dense to know how!!

Just a little one 'cos my sofa is calling me to watch a rubbish movie!  Had an impromptu dinner party for 8 last night which finished at 5am so I'm feeling slightly jaded to say the least!!...

AF not turned up yet though I think I can feel it coming on but not sure that QM are going to be too happy about me starting FET this month as I'm already 4 days late?  Oh well, will have to take a bit of Sam's advice and try for ourselves this month!!

Hope the bleeding's stopped and that you can relax and enjoy your pg Daffodil?
Tanya, good luck for next week - keeping everything crossed for you.
Meadey, good luck for ec - hope they get lots of fab quality eggs.


Hope everyone is well and happy and enjoying this sunny Sunday?  

Speak more in the week.

lots of love

Sarah x


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

SarahTM              Ihope the witch shows up very soon and it can still go ahead for this month or you are BFP


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Girls, I am here, I didn't decide to stay in Denver!  

This is just a really really quick one to let you know I'm here, I've been keeping my eye on you, just had no time to spare I'm afraid. Would love to meet up on Tuesday 28th. Any suggestions, Kingston's handy for me.

I promise to write more soon, this is the first time I've sat down all weekend, and I'm about to go and start cooking.

Very very quick congrats to Daffodil!!! YAY!!!! You made it! Glad to see another BFP on the board! 
Hi to Sam, Sarah (thanks for your PM), Liz, Tanya (fingers mega crossed), Beetle, Meadey, Sarah L, Jack (if you're still there?) and as they say on the radio everybody who knows me!! Ha ha! Sorry for embarrassing lack of personals! I blame it all on DH, he is around as it has been school hols, so he likes to be out and about in the evenings and at weekends! I have serious withdrawal symptoms now! 

Catch up soon

Love
Lou
xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls, 

I'm gonna do a Lou's tonight and be real quick:

Hello EVERYBODY, as Lou said tuesday the 28th is good to me too but has to be after 8pm for me as dd has swimming at Epsom college and finishes at 7pm so by the time I've taken her home and things...  I was also thinking about parking in Kingston  Don't know where about in kingston you wanna go??  The reason I'm saying is that Raynes Park has a lovely Weatherspoons and parking would be easier to park (I think) depending where everybody's coming from    Let us know...  

Sam   

P.S:  Tanya, I thought all of  my bubbles efforts had been ruined


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Good morning ladies
I'm in shock, excited and scared at the same time I gave in and tested early it a   for me please stay little one    

Tanya xx


----------



## sleepybird (Mar 12, 2008)

Tanya - that's fantastic     You must be over the moon enjoy your day with a big fat smile on your face!  

Just to add to the joy - had my 1st scan this morning (at 8am!!!) and OMG it's TWINS!!!! can't belive it!

SB x

ps. sorry, no personals, have to go to work now and pretend!


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

What a great start to the week!! I'm so happy for you all.

CONGRATULATIONS TANYA, SB AND DAFFODIL!!!  Who know's, you could all have twins?!!  

Sarah L x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

oh Tanya hunny   its fab news   welldone  you have your long awaited  

xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

[fly]  * YIPPEE!!!  *  [/fly]

Congratulations SB and Tanya! And of course Daffodil!

Come on Meadey, bet you're dead excited now aren't you?!!

AF arrived with a vengeance today! Have just spoken to Julie and decided to put off FET until next month when I'll hopefully be back on my regular cycle?

Happy Monday everybody!

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

OMG excellent news Tanya              So no   for you and me when we meet up    

SB equally good news, you must be on   twins hey 


Daffodil how are things hun??  Hope all is well      

Wishing the 3 of you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.    

Meadey how did today go?? Hope you're not too sore  

SarahTM, shame you're not starting on this cycle but I guess they know better and also it means you've got 1 more go at it all by yourselves     

Let me know what you want to do for the 28th as I need to organise dh to babysit as it's normally a day he goes to his tennis club  

Love and hello to everybody  

Sam


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you for all your lovely responses  It doesn't seem real  
SB That is great news on the twins Congratulation


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Sam

I live in Sunbury so Raynes Park is a bit of a distance for me... I'll drive there if I have to but I was wondering about the pub by Kingston Bridge which has a car park at the back of it.  Is it something to do with a Deer?!!  

Or does anyone have any other suggestions?

I'm good for Tuesday - shall we say from 7.30pm and then get there when you can?

So much good news - so exciting!!

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Do you mean the one at the roundabout  Used to go there in my younger days    Remember the car park at the back, not sure how easy it will be to get a space but I'm up for it, it's just I don't want to walk far for the car (I'm not scared it's just I can't walk, I waddle!!   as everybody keeps telling me!!  Parking has become so hard over the years!!  Double yellow everywhere and if not yellow then it's RED!!!  Take care everyone,

Sam


----------



## moomi (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello

I can't believe all the good news on this threat right now - Its fantastic and I think there must be something in the air.    Congratulations Tanya and SB!  I just hope all this good fortune stays around for another few weeks....

I got 4 eggs and the whole procedure was pretty painless.  I am now on sofa having watched two trashy movies and having my dinner prepared by my lovely DP.  Actually I was more worried about him today - its quite surreal seeing all the guys trot off to the Bridge with incubators!  

I am cautiously optimistic about my 4 eggs.  I feel strangely attached to them already    Of course anything can happen overnight but will just keep my fingers crossed.  Does anyone have any advice on which way is best to take cyclogest (if you know what I mean!)?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Meadey Yep your next               Oh and I prefer going up  as it holds it all up there (I'm not a tight ass honest) 

For our get together are you talking about Hampton Wick? There is the one right on the roundabout and then one just off it heading towards Hampton court but I think that one is the old kings head? Same for me a spent to much time around that area tippy in my prime that I can't remember the names of the pubs  The one on the round about sounds great to me! I should be there around 7.30ish! 

Tanya xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Yeah, I mean the one right in front of you at the roundabout (if you take the first one left you go towards Hampton Court, coming from Kingston that is) Was never worried about the names of the pubs, just made sure they sold strongbows!!    Don't think I will be able to make it before 8pm.

Sam


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

8pm would be better for me. I asked Dh it's called the White hart. So is this the one we are going for??


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Tanya,

I think we got a date    Tuesday the 28th at about 8-8-15pm the white hart, will double-check the name but I think you're right   Just asked hubby too and he also said the white hart  
So girls let us know who can make it  

Meant to say congrats to Meadey on your eggies hun     Hope you get some nice embryos  

Lotsa of love

Sam xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

28th May at the White hart 8pm
Tanya
Sam 
Sarah TM

If evryone else can confirm for our meet up


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

I won't say what I'm wearing yet (so you can recognise me) just look out for the penguin waddling in  

Excited about it now  


Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Don't forget about me too! I'm up for meeting up on Tuesday as well, so that's:

Tanya
Sam
SarahTM
Liz
Anyone else

*Tanya* - Fan-bl••dy-tastic news about the BFP! You must be over the moon! 
       
See I told you that WN were on a lucky streak at the moment - let's hope it holds out for everyone else at WN too! I was just about to say that I thought your symptoms were sounding promising.
Well done - confirms the old adage that 'it only takes one'.
Also, I'm trying to keep up with your bubbles story too but not sure I understand what's happening  but at least they're still on your lucky number

*SB* - OMG - twinnies!  
How amazing for you to see them both on the scan. Do you now get discharged from QM's or do you stay with them until the next scan?

*Meadey* - brilliant news about your EC with getting 4 eggs. I'm keeping everything crossed that they fertilise really well and go on to divide like crazy and get themselves ready to settle in for the long run
      

*Daffodil* - how's everything going with you? Do you have a scan date yet? Hope it goes the same way as SB's and you too get to see one (or two - or three?) lovely strong heartbeats

*SarahTM* - glad to hear that AF finally showed up - here's to her getting back to a normal rhythm so you can go for your successful FET next cycle!
Thanks for the bubbles too - all bubbles very gratefully received (hint! hint! )

*Hello everyone else too* - let's just keep our fingers (and toes) crossed that this current run of good luck keeps going for the rest of us too 

Looking forward to meeting up with some of you next Tuesday but I guess it's not going to be a boozy one as it sounds like we're all driving there and of course some of you now can't drink - can you Tanya?  

Love

Liz
xxx


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi there,

Just a quick one, to say, I'll be there on Tuesday, 8pm (unless I go into labour!).

Sarah Leucine x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Ooh that's brilliant Sarah - really looking forward to meeting you all - and you (and Sam) can tell us all what we can expect in months to come.

Fingers crossed that you don't go into labour just yet - how's it all going?

Liz
x

So now that's:
Tanya
Sam
SarahTM
SarahL
Liz
Anyone else Lou


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Liz  I was trying to exclude any one I was starting a list for everyone to cut and paste adding there name sorry for the confusion 

Yey they'll be a few of us


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi ya,

I'm confused! Do you mean next Tues? Which is *29*th April?

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Tanya - doesn't take much to confuse me you know!   

Yes I've assumed that everyone means next Tuesday, which as Sarah says is actually the 29th - is this the one we're going for?

I hope the White Hart are well stocked with OJ, cranberry & soda etc - we'll hardly be the hardened drinkers in the corner will we - are there are any late night tea rooms open?  

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes I think we are going for the Tues, gettin a bit confused myself now


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh god - with all of us confused, do you think we stand a chance of actually meeting up at the right place on the right day at the right time?   

x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Right girls,

Tuesday, 29th April at 8pm it is!  And I told you it was something to do with a deer!!

I've just rung the pub and they said we should all be fine for parking.  We need to take a ticket, go through the barrier and then when we leave we show a bar receipt at the reception and they'll give us a code to get out.  On another note, how are we going to know who we're looking for?!!  I'm sure we won't be able to miss Sarah and Sam though?!!

Gotta dash 'cos I'm working on an Arabian Nights themed balloon quote   and really need to finish it and get away from my desk!

Speak more later.

love to all.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

That's easy Sarah - you just look out for a bunch of very confused looking girls, wondering if they're in the right place, on the right day, holding OJ's in their hands  Oh and a penguin too     (sorry Sam) - bet you're so not a penguin! 

I know that I've probably already been told this but is the White Hart the pub straight in front of you as you come over Kingston Bridge (behind the mini roundabout?) - see what I mean about getting easily confused 

Liz
x

PS - don't forget a balloon for Tuesday Sarah - in fact maybe that's how we know who we are although that would mean you arriving before the rest of and sitting there with a nice FF themed balloon


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Tanya, I was reading the posts back and noticed the 28th of* MAY* 

Right, if I get it right next tuesday, white hart at 8-8.15pm?? SarahTM could kind of bring a nice balloon and hold it up??  Dd fancies the one you've got on your pic profile . Don't know what I'll wear yet but nearest to the time will pm all of you (just in case some made people read this and decide to meet us there  ) to let you know what I'll wear over my penguin costume 

Hope you are well,

Sam  

P.S: what a beautiful day we've had: hope it stays like that


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Sorry girls but I'm sick and tired of balloons!  I'll let you know if I change my mind but the prospect of sitting in a pub on my own with a balloon waiting for my cyber friends is a bit daunting so I'll have to be feeling very brave?!!  

Liz, come over Kingston Bridge from Surbiton and The White Hart is directly opposite you.  I haven't been in there for a while but if I remember correctly there's a door from the car park in to the back of the pub I think?

Can't believe I was so impatient for AF 'cos it's a humdinger.  I'm too busy to go and curl up in a ball so have been popping Nurofen instead.  Roll on bms time!!  Sam, please tell me everything you know about friendship cups (?!) and any other useful equipment 'cos I only have one free shot at this and it starts in about 10 days so I need all the help I can get!!

Hope everyone is well and happy?

Anyone know where Beetle is?

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

SarahTM,

They're called the instead cup and you can get them on e-bay: have a look at this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Instead-Disposable-Menstrual-Cups-4-pk-BUY-2-FOR-5-50_W0QQitemZ190182921552QQihZ009QQcategoryZ67590QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

That's where I got mine from and I'm sure it helped me on that cycle as it's the only thing different we did  Ask if you wanna know more 

I'm happy, well but tired!! And not looking forward to tomorrow as I've got a 12 hour shift!! Bring on maternity leave!!

Haven't heard from Beetle for a little while  Lou either for that matter 

Hi everybody, xx

Sam  

/links


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sam - poor you - hope the 12 hour shift isn't too much of a killer!

SarahTM - hope the AF pains are subsiding

Just a quick one for Meadey to see how you got on - are you now on your 2ww? Please let us know how it's going
    

Take care everyone

Liz
x


----------



## moomi (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello

Liz - you are so nice to remember me.  Was just about to post an update - honest!

Of my 4 eggs I got 2 grade 3-4 (v. good apparently) and 1 grade 2 (average) and after much debate decided to have all 3 put back as it was touch and go whether the grade 2 one would be good enough to freeze.  I didn't think they put back 3 in this country at all but because I am so ancient (nearly 41) they said they could.

So I am now PUPO which is fabulous news... trying to stay calm and positive.  God its hard and its only day 1!!  I am back to work tomorrow and I can't help feeling that maintaining some sort of normality is going to help.

I have a question .. I should have asked the clinic but forgot.  Is the trigger shot (pregnyl) HCG and is it this that needs to get out of my system before I can get a true test result?

Liz - how are you doing?  You sound very positive and upbeat.

Hi to everyone else.  

xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Meadey Wow three that is great, triplets hay  Good luck and snuggles in little embies    
Yes it's the trigger shot that you need to wait for before testing. Which I think takes 14 days to leave your system from when you do the trigger shot.


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Meadey

Yay - well done in being PUPO!    
Have some good luck bubbles too!
Brilliant that all three have gone back too - I was asked if I wanted more than 2 putting back (as I'm even more ancient than you, at 41  ) but decided the have the others frozen. Hopefully we could have future FET success like Tanya! 

QM's said to me that you can count the trigger shot as being out of your system 14 days after having it, so if you tested earlier than the full 14 day wait after ET, then it wouldn't be the trigger that gave you a BFP (assuming you didn't test too early). 
I tested 1 day early when I got my BFP, which I think was 19days after my trigger so QM's confirmed it definitely wasn't that that was giving the BFP reading. 

I guess that for your embie (embies in your case) to implant and the HCG levels to rise sufficiently, it is best to wait for the full 2 weeks, but I guess what I'm trying to say in a rather waffley way is that if you test a couple of days early and find it's a BFP and then it is likely to be a true BFP - I'm sure that someone more knowledgable will be along soon to tell you the correct answer.
Anyway hope you don't go too mad on the 2ww and I'll keep everything crossed for a good strong BFP!

Oh look Tanya beat me to it on the advice!   Hey Tanya, what is happening with your bubbles? They're no longer on 7777 - was that someone accidentally blowing? You'll have to see if the mods can 'lock' them for you. How's it all going - stopped grinning all the time yet?  

Thanks for asking after me, I have my follow up next Tuesday so see what they have to say then. So I can bore the pants off anyone that is coming along Tuesday evening for the meet up - you free Meadey?

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls and tonight just a quicky one  to say congrats to Meadey on being PUPO    
Not gonna explain the pregnyl shot as the others have already done it.  I just wanted to say they do put back 3 in this country only if you're over 40    I know that from a girlfriend who's on her 3rd go at IVF and is 46 next month   She's already got 2 girls!!  Don't ask  

Hope everybody's well, Tanya I'm so upset with the person who's blowing all my hard work away!!    Some people are so stupid    Oh well..........

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Looks like there's lots going on with everyone!
Just wanted to give you an update to say that unfortunately after my excitement of a BFP, it looks like it wasn't to be and after very heavy bleeding it seems that it's now a BFN. I have another blood test today but the numbers were so low on Wednesday that I don't really have much hope. 
Luckily I still have three frozen embies so I guess FET will be the next thing for me. 
Thanks for all your support
Love to all 
Daffodil xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh Daffodil – just wanted to say how totally gutted I am for you!  

I’ll keep everything crossed for your blood test today and really, really hope that you see your levels rise again. 
It’s so unfair isn’t it – but you know that we are always here for you 

Take care

Liz
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Daffodil, I'm so sorry.  

Try to look on the positive and think that if this doesnt' work out then at least now you know that you are able to get that bfp and it's just a matter of time before it happens again and next time stays?

Remember we're here whenever you need us.

Look after yourself and dh.

Big hugs

Sarah x


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

How awful Daffodil. So close. Sending you a big  

Sarah L


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Daffodil I'm sorry  I hope that results show a good rise


----------



## moomi (Apr 5, 2007)

Daffodil - just to say I'm so so sorry.  Don't give up until you get the blood test results but either way it must be a very difficult time.

xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Daffodil hun    Words fail me, just sending you a big big   and please don't leave us too long babe, will be keeping everything crossed for your next FET     Thinking of you and dh as this sad time, xx

Sam


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

hello everyone

sorry I havent been in for a while to say hello. Have been out and about with work with not much access to pc.

Soooo sorry to hear about what you've had to go through Daffodil. You poor thing. As the other girls say, hang on in there til you get the results back, and keep thinking of those positive frozen embies waiting for you! sending you a massive hug!

Sarah L - are you nearly ready to pop yet?! Are they going to induce you at some point or are you still heading for a natural birth?

Meady - good luck with your 3 embies on board. No doubt they are toasty warm and feeling snug!!!! Fingers and toes crossed!!! 

Liz -glad to hear you sounding like you are back to 'normal' again - roll on next cycle i guess....

Samia - hope you and bump are doing ok! How many weeks are you now? Is your pregnancy going like the last one for you?

SarahTm - enjoy the QT with your man (!!!!!) in the next week or so. And I must say I've learnt a lot about these cups!!

and hi Lou - Denver sounded interesting! Hope you are doing ok!

Alls well here...31 weeks...hospital bit confused which date to use...the ivf date or the date the scan shows up. Surely the ivf date is the most accurate! That has to be at least one of the only advantages of IVF..at least you know when it actually happened! Hospital also bit worried my bump is a bit small for my number of weeks so they have squeezed in a scan week after next. I'm trying not to get paranoid, and am quite looking forward for another chance to see our sprog on camera! 4 more weeks at work then off for 9 months.....yipepee!!

Sorry I cant join you next Tuesday. Will be thinking of you. Sounds like a major coup you have pulled off all managing to meet.  Looking forward to hearing all the news when you are all back on line after the big rendez vous!

Lots of love

Me x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Beetle,

Lovely to hear from you hun.    I'm now 26 weeks and feeling quite enormous today for some reasons    Maybe due to the amount of sugary things I've been stuffing my throat with!!  My mother-in-law asked me the same question about me feeling any different??  Well I'm not too sure if it's different or not    I don't have that line down my belly I had last time and so far (with 3 months to go) the weight has only been in or around the bump (or so I think anyway!!  )  Feeling quite energetic the last few days and can't go to bed before midnight and don't sleep too well as I suffer from is it SPD in short??  When the pubis bone hurts and walking and turning in bed really hurts    Walk like a penguin or like my friends and colleague say I waddle!!     Shame we won't meet you on tuesday and if it all goes well hopefully we'll meet again    How are you feeling in within yourself? Still enjoying your pregnancy??  I really enjoy it apart from the last couple of weeks when I really ballooned!!    Have you decided where you'll give birth?

Hope everyone's well,

Sam


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all   

Well I haven't disappeared off the face of the earth yet.... although it feels like it! Ever since the move at work back in March, I thought it would calm down, but it's just been mega busy, one big project after another! I just seem to work, eat and sleep at the moment. Makes me think I can't get pg because I'm just too busy / stressed! ARGH!   

Anyway, moan over, I feel like I've missed loads, and forgive me but I haven't had chance to catch up properly so if I missed any important events I apologise! 

Well, I should be okay for Tuesday night, and am really looking forward to it. We can then catch up properly! I'm guessing it won't be too difficult to work out who Sarah L and Sam are! 

Beetle, great to hear from you, shame you can't make it on Tuesday.... maybe next time (if there is a next time.... what if we all hate each other!!!! ). I'm sure there's nothing to worry about with the size of your bump. They seem to vary hugely. I saw Kate the other night, and she's due in mid August, but barely showing, yet there's a girl at work who's only 4 months and is huge! When do you go on maternity leave?

Daffodil, I did see you got your BFP, so I'm so sorry to hear it seems to be all over.... I'm thinking of you and your DH, sending you a big hug.

Liz, how are you doing? I guess we'll get the lowdown after your follow up, will be thinking of you!

Tanya, I nearly fell off my chair when Jen txted me! You must be on top of the world! I'm convinced she has the magic touch. I'm into my 3rd cycle with her, and I'm convinced AF is about to come, have started spotting, so it's not quite happening for me yet, but I'm keeping positive! Do you think the acupuncture definitely helped this time?

Meadey, how's it going PUPO? I'm glad I'm not the only 'ancient' one on here! Wow, 3 on board! Fingers crossed and everything else!!!

Hi to everybody, Sarah TM and anybody I might have missed.... hope not! 

Well it was a month ago now but I had a fantastic time in Denver - well we flew to Denver and then spent 48 hours in Keystone Colorado, a fantastic ski resort. We were wined, dined and treated to some of the most amazing skiing! It was snowing heavily when we arrived and the morning after, the sky was blue. It really was an AWESOME experience! We barely had chance to get jet lag, which was a good thing, we just weren't there long enough! Poor DH was green with envy, I did have a bit of a guilt trip about it though (which he made sure I had!!!) 

Anyway, I'm still having acupuncture at the moment, and so far at the moment, no plans for another IVF cycle, but really not sure how long it will stay that way, as I'm starting to get desperate. I don't know if I can put DH through it again, and certainly with stuff at work being so stressful and  busy, I don't know if I would be giving it the best circumstances. Could do with a sabbatical really!!! We have a few pgs at work, and just found out my neighbour is on her second pg, and planning a home birth! Think I'll have to plan to be out!

Well isn't the weather fantastic! We can't wait for the bbq season. We even bought some coals to get us in the mood! I do need to get out of the habit of eating big wintry meals, and get into salads again, cos I'm getting porky!   I bought a pair of jeans more than several times more expensive than I've ever bought before (!!) but they were an investment (  !), but they're too tight at the moment!!!! I've been walking the 14 floors up to the office some mornings. Will have to start running i think!

Hope to see you all Tuesday night. so is it 8pm, White Hart? Maybe some of us should exchange mobile numbers via pm....

TTFN
Love
Lou


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Just a quick one

Liz I it goes well for your follow up on Tues 

Lou I hope you AF stays away     I defiantly think that Jen had a lot to do with my BFP 

I happy to give my mobile I'll pm the ladies going with it 

Have a lovely weekend xx

Tanya


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok girls, I'm a one for silly questions....  

For those of us meeting tomorrow night, is anbody going to be eating there or is the plan just for a drink? I read back over posts and wasn't sure! Not sure whether to stuff my face before or during!!   

AF came today, on top of the most rubbish day at work.... so I need a bit of light relief tomorrow!

This is so weird! First time I met FF girls my DH was worried I was going to be abducted and when he rang me in the pub, we were so busy gassing, I didn't hear my phone (6 times...!) and so he came rushing to the pub to see if I was still there.... bless!!!!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Lou      My hubby just said over diner:"Will you be alright tomorrow??  I said yes of course, I'm 34 not 4!!  So he asked few more questions... and then I said one of the girls (SarahL) is more pregnant than me.  You know what he said  "What about if it's a plan to get you there, she's got a pillow under her tummy and then abducts you and steal the baby from you      Wish he'd write a book we'd make loads of money with such a vivid imagination!!   

Regarding eating, I'm not sure what I'll be doing, just depends on how I feel when I get there or if I can wait that long!!    I'm sure I'll have a snack of some sort  

Excited but now scared someone's out there to abduct me   

Seeing you tomorrow (I should be there in between 8 and 8.15)


Sam


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Lou and Sam My Dh hasn't said anything and this will be my first meet up, obviously not worried  

I think I'll probably eat first, but eat away  

I'm going to make an app for the GP in the morning as I have been getting quite a bit of yellowish and a couple of times green (snot like) CM   SORRY!! I'm a bit worried after speaking to some girls on the peer support and then ringing my sister who is a midwife and has just had her third. She thinks I might have an infection    So I still plan to be there tomorrow night but will keep you posted


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Well Sam, if it hadn’t have been for that pesky husband of yours, we would have gotten away with it too! Oops had a bit of a Scooby Doo moment there! 
We’ll make sure no-one abducts you – anyway SarahL is a much better option as she has two on board! 

Tanya – sorry to hear about your multicoloured CM. Hope it’s not an infection – I’m sure I read a post recently about yellowish / green CM and it being something to do with excess oestrogen. It was probably on Peer Support.
Hope the docs can reassure you and look forward to hearing how things are going anyway.

Lou – hope today is (or was) much better for you than yesterday – don’t let them grind you down!!! 

Meadey – how goes it with you? Any signs or symptoms yet? How are you feeling? Almost 1 week in now – I’m still keeping everything crossed for you   

Daffodil – how are you? Still hoping that those levels went back up for you! 

SarahTM – has that nasty AF gone yet? Really hope so and have you bought your instead/mooncups yet? I’m sure Sam is secretly the UK rep for them!?! 

SarahL – OMG it’s getting so close now. How are you feeling? You must be so excited but I guess nervous at the same time 

Beetle – how strange that the hospital are confused with dates. As you say, with IVF you know exactly when things happened. Nice that you get to see sproglet again though.

SB – how are you getting on? Hope all’s still going well with you 

Not sure if I’ve missed anyone – sorry if I have

For those going tonight – see you later

Liz
x


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Just wanted to say hope you all have a great time tonight - will be logging in to hear all the gossip!! So sorry I couldn't make it this time - am away for a few days. 

Update from me is not good but as expected - hcg levels have gone right down now so definately now a BFN for me. Not feeling too bad as I suppose I am one step further forward (never had a BFP before!!) I have an appointment next month with Miss B to discuss but think it will be FET for me next. 

Thanks for all your lovely messages - they've really helped me through this

Love Daffodil xx


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Tanya, Sam, Sarah, Lou and Liz - I'm so sorry to be totally rubbish and drop out of tonight.  Am feeling so tired, I just can't move! Think I over did it this afternoon as took the dog to Richmond Park in the rain!  Hopefully I can come next time.

Things are going well with the pregnancy.  It could be any day, but suspect I've got another 2 weeks as most twins are born at 37 weeks.  Am seeing Mr Chow at Kingston Hospital and he's keen for me to go for a vaginal birth as twin 1 is 'head down and engaged'.  He won't think about inducing me unless I get to 38 weeks (which would be about 20th May).  I really can't wait now!

Sam - It is funny about meeting FF friends for first time!  I've been calling you all my cyber buddies! Was really looking forward to putting some faces to names and comparing our bumps!  Can't believe you've got the penguin walk already!!! I've just got that in the last week or so.

Beetle - 4 more weeks of work means you will be very close to dropping by the time you stop!  I think on my medical notes, they have an IVF date and a date according to the early growth scans.  I reckon the IVF date has got to be the one to follow.  PS. Am off to see Janetta for acupuncture at the end of the week. I'm hoping she can bring on the labour!  Are you still seeing her?

Tanya - sounds like you might have a slight infection. Definitely worth checking out. When it's taken us so long to get pregnant you have to be on the safe side and go to the docs, whenever you think something could be up.  Atleast an infection can be treated easily.

Meady - So exciting being PUPO with 3!!  Hope your 2ww isn't going too slowly.

Daffodil - Enjoy your few days away. You definitely deserve some time out.  I hope the appointment with Miss B goes well. I've always really liked Miss B and felt that she is a really good fertility doctor.  It's partly why we stuck with Queen Mary's for all our treatments.

Take care all. Off for a nap!

Sarah L x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girlies,

Sarah, Liz, Tanya and Lou: I just wanted to say that I had a great evening (even though sober  ) and it was nice to meet you all as I now know who I'm speaking to if you see what I mean    Oh well I know I only make sense half the time    Shame SarahL couldn't make it but I'm sure we'll organise another one  
Well off to bed now, hope you all have a nice day tomorrow: I've got a midwife appt tomorrow and then my car is going in to be MOTed.  Oh and by the way Liz I'm not a instead cup rep but that you mention it I'll go on their website and see if I can represent them: think of all the commission I'll make!! 

Goodnight all and GOD bless     (a reference to you know who  )

Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh and I forgot: been blowing bubbles    Sorry Liz couldn't stop in time    Tanya got you to 888 you'll have to wait a bit for me to get it to 8888  

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sam - you're so very very naughty! But very funny!     
God bless you too 

Thanks for the bubbles too - will get my bubble finger prepped for the return favour 

Had a great time last night but have a banging headache this morning which is rubbish seeing as none of us were drinking (think it's the lack of caffeine at the moment). As Sam says, really good to put faces to names but that poor guy didn't know what hit him with all that conversation about the best way to insert instead cups. 

Oh you're right, Sarah, my beach pic has disappeared so I'll have to track it down again

Have a lovely Wednesday all - hope the course goes well today Tanya

See you all again soon (plus anyone else who's up for meeting)

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey girls

Liz, Lou, Sam and Tanya - it was very nice to put faces to names and to have a good old gossip last night!  Maybe next time we should find a slightly noisier pub whose clientele isn't purely old blokes on their own?!  I'm sure the guy with the paper was blushing 7 shades of red during the course of the evening?!!

Sarah, it was a shame you couldn't make it but I'm sure you need your rest 'cos there'll be none of that once the twins are born!

Daffodil, sorry you couldn't make it too.  Hope you and dh are looking after each other and that it's not too long before you can get on with the FET.  Maybe we'll be FETing together?!

Beetle, again would have been nice to meet you.  Maybe we'll meet you with your baby instead some time? Hope all going well and that they've managed to agree on your date?

Meadey, fingers crossed for your 2ww - has QM had triplets lately?!

Liz, you probably had a banging headache 'cos you were posting on here at 6am?!  Far too early!  I went home and played dh's new Mario Kart game and was completely rubbish at it but didn't get to bed 'til nearly 2am so I too have a banging headache today!

As for me, I'm on day 10 of my cycle and just done an emergency Instead Cup order with a special instruction asking them to put them in the post today!!  I'll keep my receipt Sam so that when you do negotiate your commission with the company, you can get it postdated!!  Seriously, our chat last night made me realise that I need to grasp the bull by the horns (so to speak!) and have a bloody good go this cycle so that I can at least think we tried before embarking on the madness of FET next cycle (fingers crossed they arrive in time that I don't need FET?!)  I'll keep you posted (but will try to leave out the TMI detail!!).

Right, need to get on with some work.  Thanks for the bubbles Sam - will try to blow you all some bubbles later.

Sarah x

P.S. Have changed my photo -wishful thinking that Spring will ever arrive?!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

HI ladies 
Just a quick one before you get the mods on me for posting here  
It was lovely meeting you all 
Sam Thanks for the bubbles I'll get blowing back to you all 
I hope your headache has gone Liz 
That was the most boring conference I was struggling to keep awake so had to keep taking notes to say awake 
I'm off bubble blowing
Meadey    

Tanya xx

There done lots of blowing


----------



## moomi (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Glad you all had a good night out - I can only imagine what the conversation must have sounded like to eavesdropping blokes  .  After reading one of your posts ages ago, Sam, I bought myself a mooncup (from Boots) which I think is just like an instead cup but made of rubber so you can re-use it.  It was  bit of a battle at first (will spare you the details) but I (almost) love it now and it feels so much healthier somehow than tampons.  I didn't actually realise that yours were disposable - I think either would be good.  Good luck with it anyway, SarahTM - hope it is as successful for you as it was for Sam.

Well, I am on day 8 of the slowest imaginable 14 days.  Work has been very busy which is good for me but probly not so good for my employers because my powers of concentration are absolutely nil.  I have tons of symptoms - sore boobs, cramps, nausea, dizziness, bloating which I am sure is that pesky HCG shot playing evil tricks with my mind.  I think I'm going to test a day early which will be Tuesday so I will let you know how I get on.

Bugle and Sarah - hope the last few days or weeks of your pgs are as comfortable as they can be.

Hi to Liz, Samia, Tanya and anyone I've missed.

Daffodil - hope you are doing OK.

Thanks for all your advice on the pregnyl shot by the way. 

xx


----------



## moomi (Apr 5, 2007)

Ooops sorry - I meant Beetle not Bugle.  blame the hormones


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Do you think we dare to hope that the sun is going to come out to play for the Bank Holiday? 

Meadey – I know everyone says that you shouldn’t read into symptoms but as you said to me, they do sound promising!   
Yes, the pub was pretty empty, apart from blokes on their own, sitting quite close by!

Tanya – Poor you having to endure that conference. Did DH get you there okay (what a love!). Bet you’re feeling very excited about your scan next week – what day is it on? 

SarahTM – how’s it going with you? Are you plying DH with oysters etc, in readiness for the love-sess? 
Fingers crossed for the instead cups arriving in time.

SarahL – really sorry you couldn’t make it, but totally understandable. Look forward to meeting you very soon though (maybe at a twins welcoming party!?!)

Sam – did you have a good day off yesterday? Hope the car passed it’s MOT and how did the midwife appointment go – well I hope. 

Lou – nearly the weekend so almost time to forget about work stress and getting onto some serious chilling instead (oh and probably planning a sneaky trip somewhere) 

Beetle – hope all is going brilliantly with you too

Daffodil – I really hope the few days you’ve had away have been a real tonic for you

SB – where are you? 

As for me – well after saying how impressed I was that AF had arrived within a normal timescale, I was wrong! Had a couple of days spotting and now she has disappeared again (I’m beginning to really get bored of my body!) – I’m just really really hoping that the spotting isn’t down to more pesky polyps as I’m not sure I can face that again! 
Anyway, I’m going to concentrate on having a bloody good Bank Holiday instead! Shame today isn’t Friday!

Liz
xxx

PS
Had my bubble blowing finger out but have left some of you:

Tanya – left you on 7888 as I couldn’t begin to imagine how many bubbles I’d need to blow to get you to the next nice lucky number  

SarahL – have left you on lucky 777


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

A real quickie 'cos I'm busy busy but my pc has been weird (only just receiving yesterday's emails?!) so just wanted to check what my picture is 'cos Liz told me it's still the baby when it should be a balloon flower?!!

Hope everyone is well and happy that it's stopped raining?!

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sarah

See - PC's are bad! (sorry Sarah's DH!) - however I fully recommend HP's large scale printer's!  

Well the baby pic went and became a flower, then went back to a baby and is now a flower again - hope that helps

Liz
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Well this is the first time I've had chance to post since our night out on Tuesday! I really enjoyed it and it was good to put faces to names! Pity about the rubbish weather at the end of the night! That poor bloke who was soaked did make me laugh but I was probably not far off that by the time I got home, had to park way up the road as there was no space! 

Sam I'm very impressed you managed to post when you got home!!! I just had to have a glass of wine as I think I'd overdosed on J2O! I agree with Sarah (TM) that next time a noisier venue would be good.... those poor blokes, it would have been hard to ignore our conversation! I wish I'd seen their faces when Sam was talking about the instead cup!!!!! Sam I think I'm going to have to get one of those!

Anyway, Sarah L, how are you feeling now, any labour pains? Shame you couldn't make it on Tuesday.... probably just as well cos if you'd gone into labour in the pub, I would have been no use whatsoever! You'd have been on yer own! 

Liz, hope the headache's gone.... typical, getting one after a night of no alcohol! That's just not fair! Has AF finally arrived? 

Sarah TM what are you like, staying up til 2am playing with dh's new toys! 

Tanya, hope you're okay and the CM has gone away. Jen was asking after you she can't wait for your scan result, it's this week isn't it? It seems to have come round really quick! 

Meadey, good luck on your 2ww.... must be driving you mad now, week 2 is always the hardest!

Hi to Beetle. Daffodil, and anybody else out there I've missed....

Well at last it's the weekend... we're hoping to have a bbq on Monday but somebody said it was meant to rain, and today would be better..... but I'm not organized yet, it'll have to wait till Monday rain or not! DH can stand outside with the umbrella if needs be...... it's been done before....!! Poor boy, he gets all the good jobs! Anyway, I've had my acupuncture today, done a bit of housework, chilled out for a bit, I'm off out to make the garden look respectable (I may be some time....)

Have a good one everybody

Bye for now!

Lou
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Lou – yes hasn’t today been fantastic. We’ve been gardening too (at long last) and although we still have a long long way to go – at least it’s a step in the right direction!

Oh I OD’d on the J2O’s too – had the most chronic stomach cramps when I got home (not sure why orange juice etc always does that). However, to make sure it doesn’t happen again we decided to have champagne last night, for no other reason than the fact that it was Friday! Just has to be done sometimes doesn’t it! 

I too hope the weather holds for your BBQ on Monday – I so don’t want to believe that this is going to be our only good day of sun all Bank Holiday.

Tanya – great news about the swab results – now you can just sit back and look forward to your scan (well I guess as much as you are probably going to be able to sit back and chill until Wednesday) – can’t wait to hear how it goes.


Thanks both for asking about AF – she’s still a no-show which I guess isn’t surprising as this will be the first after tx. There doesn’t even seem to be any hint of her turning up either so I guess I just need to sit and wait but it’s very boring all the same!

Off for a long soak in the bath now to relieve my gardening aches and pains

Hello to everyone else too – hope the weekend is going splendidly for all of you - SarahTM, Sam, SarahL, Beetle, Meadey, Daffodil, SB & Jack (if you still pop in from time to time)!

Liz
xxx


----------



## moomi (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

I hope you are all having a lovely bank holiday weekend and managing to get out in the sun.

We've had a weekend full of parents (both sides and first time they've all met) which was nervewracking enough without the benefit of a soothing glass of wine, let alone with test day looming.  I'm ashamed to say I have been pretty grumpy and snappy all weekend.  However I did a test this morning and got a BFP!!!  QM said I could test tomorrow so I am a day early but I'm going to cling on to the hope that all is well for today and test tomorrow  

I have been feeling pregnant - sore boobs, nauseous, knackered etc so it didn't come as a huge surprise although I hadn't really dared hope that it would all be OK.  Very very early days but all good so far.

Must run back to parents and in laws.

bye for now
xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Meady welldone +  to you both  

xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Meadey – brilliant news!!! 
      
HUGE congratulations. I thought it would be good news from your symptoms you described on your last post and I guess that having had your natural BFP’s before, you’d know the symptoms anyway. I also thought that you may test today rather than leaving it until tomorrow  .
What a brilliant way to end a gorgeous Bank Holiday  - so have you told all of the parents too or are you keeping it quiet for now?
Wishing you loads of luck for your first scan – when it will be!
Here’s for a very healthy and happy 8 further months for you!
     

Have some congratulatory bubbles too!

Hello everyone else too – BBQ’s all round?

Liz
xxx


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Meady That is great news congratulations to you both on your


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

[fly] * [size=28pt]CONGRATULATIONS MEADEY!! * [/fly]

How exciting! You must be over the moon?! Quick I need to get on with FET 'cos QM is on a right roll isn't it?!!

Brilliant news for a lovely weekend.

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all well and happy?

Will catch up with you all next week.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Tanya

Just a quick one to say *GOOD LUCK* for your scan tomorrow - hope it goes brilliantly well
  

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Well we have a lovely little bean growing which is 5mm and has a heart beat so they have discharged me to the GP, I was hoping for another scan but they said we would have to get a referral from our GP and have to pay for it. So we are going to wait for our 12 week one, just so happy and relived our little one is doing fine   Stay safe little one  

Thank you for all messages xx

Meady Is it starting to sink in now?

Tanya


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Tanya that's so exciting about the scan.... it must make it all seem more real now, and you've seen the heartbeat.... yay!  

Meadey excellent.... congratulations!! I guess you have to wait and see now if it's triplets! Wow wouldn't that be a shock!!!      

Sarah TM, there's definitely a bit of a roll going on I agree.... get stuck in there with the FET!! Love the summery flower balloon, convinced it's made a difference to the sunshine!  

Liz, nice one getting the champagne out the other day....    you don't need an excuse!! I'll do a little AF dance for you.....     not sure if that's an AF dance but it'll do......  

Sam, where did you go? You've gone quiet! I know, you didn't like us all and have gone and hidden!  

Sarah L, any sign of those twins yet?  

Well DH and I finally kicked off the BBQ season on Monday, what a fab day! We had a couple of friends round and I'm ashamed to say, it got a bit rowdy.... yes we overdid it, good job the recycling men came and took away the overflowing crate of bottles the next day......   our friends got the train back to Ashtead and I'm told they don't remember anything after getting off the train at the other end, until getting up the following morning, thankfully in their bed!!!   Not a good idea on a school night I can tell you, wish I worked from home!!! Anyway,I have no idea how but we even managed some BMS after we went to bed!   We'd been joking about 'getting one in' every day this month to see what happened!!!! It's called desperation! 

Anyway, enough of that, it's back to the grind. Off for a bit of acupuncture tomorrow night. Here's hoping, it's time to stimulate those knackered old ovaries!!!

Hope this weather holds, speak soon.Hi to everybody else still out there! 

Lou
xxx


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Lou Thanks. Sounds like a good day on Monday   good luck this cycle


----------



## moomi (Apr 5, 2007)

Just popped in to see how Tanya got on - Congratulations Tanya!!  that must be the most wonderful sight in the world and a huge hurdle to get past.  Was that your 7 week scan?  How are you feeling in general - do you feel pregnant?

Liz - how are you doing?  have you made any plans about your frosties?

Sarah TM -  get going with your FET  

Hi Sam, Lou Demi, Sarah Leucine and anyone I've missed.

All good with me.  Having lots of symptoms which is reassuring.  I know I will panic the minute one of them disappears.  

My 7 week scan is on 28th May and then I'm off on holiday on the 31st so I hope its going to be good news.  Seems like such a long time away.

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages.

Bye for now x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Tanya – brilliant news about the scan!    
How fantastic that you got to see Bonnie/Bertie’s heartbeat - I’ve decided to give ‘him’ a name for you too – to go with Sam’s Betty/Bobby (of course you don’t have to use it! )

Meadey – you’ll find the next couple of weeks will absolutely whizz by and I hope that you too get to see one, two or three lovely little heartbeats, so you can have the best holiday of all!
  

Lou – now that Monday BBQ sounds like it was a good one! Think it would take me about three days to recover from that . 
Plus I’m well impressed that you and DH managed an amorous session too!    

SarahTM – yes, let’s definitely hope that the QM’s luck holds out for a few more months. How was your weekend? How did the ‘Perverts of the Caribbean’ party go?
Nice flower by the way – very creative 

Sam – where are you? Hope everything is okay and you’ve just been busy enjoying the sunshine and spending time with DH & DD 

SarahL – how is it all with you? Any signs of anything happening yet? Have you fully ‘nested’ and ‘fluffed’ the home in readiness?   

Beetle – are you now counting down the days to maternity leave? Have you had another scan yet and if you have, how was everything looking? Lovely I hope!


Daffodil – hope you had a fantastic break. What are the next steps for you or are you waiting until your follow-up appointment in a couple of weeks?  

Sure I’ve missed people so really sorry if I have!

As for me, AF made a very surprise appearance, without warning (which is very unusual for me), so I have to wait for the results of my latest FSH and scan for polyps to see what is next for us.

Hope you all have had chilled short weeks and here’s to the sun staying for another fabby weekend! It so makes all the difference to everything doesn’t it?


Liz
xxx


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Liz I like the boys name 

Meadey I feel shattered all the time and apart from bigger boobs thats it oh ..... and the odd AF pains  How are you feeling?


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,

My DH and I have just been referred to the Queen Mary Hospital in Roehampton for IVF.  It seems (although hasn't been confirmed by a doctor) that we will be having ICSI treatment because the problem lies with my DH.  Does anyone have any idea/experience on potential waiting list timescales? I want to know in order to help us decide whether to stick it out with the NHS or to go private.

I look forward to hearing from anyone waiting with me!

Thanks! xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Toffeecat

Welcome to the QM's thread - everyone on here is lovely!

Sorry, I can't help you with waiting times as by the time all my investigations were over and I had had numerous failed cycles with Clomid, I was deemed as being 'too old' to be accepted for NHS funded IVF so our cycles have all been paid for privately.
It's a really unfair system as I know that different PCT's have different criteria as to age cut-offs, how many goes etc. 

I'm sure someone will be along very soon to give you some help.

Good luck with future treatment  

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,


Sorry I've been AWOL for the last week or so    It's not that I didn't like you it's just that I've been very very LAZY in that superb weather!!    I've still been on here but as I always write essays I did read the posts    Been busy with the house: had the ceiling in our bedroom replastered Monday bank holiday last week, so today in a moment of madness I decided to strip the walls and guess what it's all done    So we just need to sand them, wash them and decide which color we're gonna paint    And then I've decided to do the baby's room but don't know which color yet!! Oh and my washine machine broke down so instead of having my hallway laminated I had to spend the money on a new one    Not happy  

Tanya, congrats hun it's such a relief to go through that first scan and to know that bub is where it should be and that everything's in working order    With dd my boobs went from a 34B to I can't even remember I think 38E or FF not too sure will have to check my bras as I've kept them all    Wishing you a very happy and healthy rest of the pregnancy hun   

Lou, we've also been doing a few BBQ as we just love them but my god it's so hot    Just missing the chilled white wine and the ****    Bet you don't feel like going on any breaks away with this weather  

Meadey, how are you feeling hun? Don't worry the scan will be here before you know it   

SarahL and Beetle: are you suffering in the heat?  My ankles get swollen very quickly but apart from that feeling fine, Sarah you're not far now or might have even given birth

SarahTM, how are the instead cups doing?    Keep busy  

Liz, sorry to hear AF turned up but now at least you can start getting your fsh and polyop thing sorted and who knows what could happen with the help of the cups    

Toffeecat, welcome to QM's thread, the girls are lovely on here    Regarding waiting times, when I was referred there I was seen and started pretty much straight away as my AF is very regular but that was private tx not sure if you're doing it NHS    Good luck

Daffodil, hello hun hope you are ok  

Jackeen, still reading hun?  Missing you if you are  

Have I forgotten anyone??  Probably have  

Lots of love to all,

Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh I forgot to say Betty/Bobby is fine


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello everyone.

Hope you are all doing ok. Sorry I havent been in touch much - but its always good to read all the news. Glad you had a good night out and sorry I couldnt be there. Must have been weird getting together and trying to keep the conversation levels down!

Cant believe the good news about Meadey and Tanya! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!! QM is on a roll at the moment!!! Maybe its the weather or Dr Bevan/Katie/Julie have had some magic dust! Whatever the case...its BRILLIANT NEWS!

Toffeecat - great to hear you are on the site. Everyone is lovely and such amazing support when things are getting tricky. Re your question on waiting times - we were told it was around 2 years on the NHS so we opted to go private which took us about 2 months to get cracking. Interestingly in the 2 years we would have waited for 1 cycle with the NHS we have had 4 privately of which the last one turned into a winner (touch wood!). So obviously we are really chuffeed we didnt wait for the NHS. Some boroughs pay for the drugs which does save you about 700 quid..so worth asking at QM.

Lou - great to hear from you....and glad you are going for acupuncture. I have to say I swear by it, but then again I would say that! I am using Jeanetta in Cobham and she's brilliant (recommended by Sarah L!)

Liz - good to hear from you too...hope you are doing ok and now that you have AF it gets you on the path to what you want next. Will be interested to hear about FET if you go down that route.

Daffodil - hope you're doing ok and are getting over that horrible shock. At least you've got an appointment with Dr Bevan soonish - so you can fire lots of questions at her. I had a biochemical pregnancy the 2nd time round and they were very positive about it - said it bodes well for ivf working!

Samia - hope you're coping with the heat, work, etc. Cant believe how quick time is flying....

And Sarah L - ditto too...cant believe you might be popping in just a few weeks! Will be so exciting to hear how you are getting on and what varieties you have!

alls well this end. Am now 33 weeks. Had a bit of a scare last week when I had to have a growth scan as they thought my bump was too small. But apparantly its ok. The placenta is low lying which is causing the baby to lie in a funny angle. And the implications are that I am more than likely to have to have a planned caesarean. Although they say this isnt good and they are sorry blah blah...I think after all the ivf ordeal this is such a minor thing i'm really cool with it! After you go through the ivf in's and out's, you feel your body has already been hacked to pieces and examined inside out...so a caesearan cant be any worse!!?? (can it!?). and surely having one planned is far better than having an emergency one after going through labour for hours!!? Anyhow, they are going to scan me again first week in june which is week 36 which will be the determining scan... I only have this week and next at work, then have 4-5 weeks off assuming it goes to plan! Yipeeeeeee!! Just hope the weather holds!

Thinking of you all - and apologies to anyone I have missed.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Beetle,

So nice to see you're doing great.  I saw a friend of mine from my antenatal with dd 41/2 years ago (we meet on a weekly basis when poss) and she had twins 10 months ago by planned caesaeran and we were actually talking about it yesterday afternoon and even though she would have rather have had them naturally (as she had her dd naturallY) she said that the only downside was not to be able to drive for 6 weeks after.  It just mean less shopping trip in my eyes    My placenta was also low lying with Aaliyah but then at 34 weeks it had moved up so was ok    Not matter what you'll be fine hun,  

Hi girls, I don't come on here for weeks and then get told off    and when I do nobody does    Did I offend anyone?  

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

This is a very very quick message to say hello, sorry I haven't been around and we're not ignoring you Sam!!  

Sorry for the lack of personals but as I said this is a flying visit.

No news from me on any front except that I'm working too hard and sad that the weather's turned today!

Gotta dash but will be back on when things calm down.

lots of love and luck to everyone.

Sarah x

P.S. Welcome Toffeecat - I'm about to pm you re the NHS waiting lists...


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi All

Where’s the sun gone? I thought it was flip flops all the way from now until late September 

Sam – of course we’re not ignoring you and you certainly haven’t offended anyone (I don’t think so anyway!  )
Sounds like the house is coming on a treat now but bit of a bugger about the washing machine. I can’t believe how much washing we create and there are only two of us!!!
Also glad to hear to Betty/Bobby is doing well – have you had any more 4-D scans?

Beetle – really pleased to hear that your bump is okay and I can totally understand what you are saying about the planned ceasarean. In the overall scheme of things, it’s a minor detail really isn’t it and I’m sure that plenty of friends and family will be on hand to help you over the first few weeks if you are unable to drive. Who knows though, as Sam says with her, things could change in the coming weeks and you may find that your placenta has moved.
Last couple of weeks at work eh? That must be so exciting for you. 

SarahTM – things sound like they are hectic for you at the moment, which is really good in one respect but don’t get too manic will you? I’m keeping my fingers crossed that last months 'natural sess' has worked a treat!   

Lou – Any more drunken and debauched BBQ’s? How is the acupunture going (you staying away from being hooked up to that TENS machine?) 

Tanya – how are you? Are you feeling less pooped now and have the boobs now grown to gargantuan proportions? Hope things are going brilliantly with you and that Bonnie/Bertie is settling in nicely now 

Meadey – how is everything going with you? How are your symptoms now? Only a couple of weeks to go until your scan so hope you’re finding time to relax. You still grinning? Of course I’ll have to think up some names for your little one/ones too although as I said to Tanya, you certainly don’t have to use them! 
Where are you off to on holiday? Mmmmmmm holidays…………………………

Daffodil – how are you? Only a week or so to go now until your follow up. Do you have a tonne of questions to ask? Fingers crossed that Miss Bevan can give you some good answers  

SarahL – how are you and the twinnies? Any ideas on dates yet or is it just a case of monitoring? OMG you must be feeling on tenterhooks with the excitement of it all  

Toffeecat – have you made any decisions yet about whether to go private or wait for the NHS? 

Thanks for asking about our frosties – they are actually staying put for now as we have decided to go another fresh cycle (mainly due to my age!). I’m currently polyp free   and my FSH is 6 so we thought that whilst the odds are looking slightly good, we’d try and get some more good embies – so the madness will start again in just over a weeks time. 

Stay in touch everyone and hello to anyone else that I've missed or anyone that is lurking  

Liz
x


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for the messages of support etc - you really are all lovely! I'm so glad to be part of your group - i need the support as i'm sure you'll all agree - its a pretty lonely thing to go through on your own...

Sarah  - thanks for your message - i've sent you one back. The number will now be saved on my speed dial! LOL!  

Liz   - no concrete decision made yet on NHS/private.   Up until half hour ago it was definitely private but I was advised to have all my tests done throughthe NHS first in order to cut costs.  Now I've had someone send me a message and say that there is a new rul;e on 18 week wating peruods for NHS IVF?! Did anyone else know about this?   Its confused me a little but i think we should just wait for our appt at QM in June and then make a decision..

I hope everyone's well and I look forward to catching up with you all soon. x


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quick message from me to let you know that this is my last Friday before the big birth!  Today I went to Kingston Hospital for a 'sweep' which will hopefully get the labour going soon.  If it hasn't worked by Monday, then I'm going in at 3pm to be induced! Really excited and at the same time a little worried/stressed about it.  I'm going for a vaginal birth so hopefully no c-section will be necessary.  Definitely going to have as much pain relief/drugs as possible! Hopefully the next time I log on will be news of the birth!!

Tanya - amazing news about your beanie!! It is weird when they sign you over to the GP's care.  You kinda feel that you need QM there still!  Anyway it just shows that you are now what they call a 'normal pregnancy'.

I hope all this success continues at QM for everyone else. 

Byes for now,

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

OMG SarahL - how completely fantastic! 

Just think that this time next week, you'll have your twins!!!      

I hope that the 'sweep' moves things swiftly along and that the birth is a fantastic experience (however drug induced it ends up being!)

I, as I'm sure everyone else will be too, will be waiting with baited breath to hear the news.

Wishing you loads and loads of luck  

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi SarahL,

Best of luck for the birth hun and enjoy the gas and air (the best stuff ever  ) That's the only reason I wanted a second baby so I could go and enjoy gas and air again and feel out of my head again (legally this time   )  Joking by the way    

Hi everybody, what's happened to the sun?  Did somebody come and took it away to a sneaky week-end somewhere??  Lou??    

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

HI Ladies 

Sarah I hope it all goes smoothly and pain free as possible   I didn't have this treatment with QM (I'm still on the waiting list for NHS treatment which I'll take myself off at 12 weeks) but I had frozen embies at Woking so decided to use them while we waited.

Liz How are you doing, I'm OK the sickness has kicked in properly this week and yep boobs are bigger I think  but defiantly sore  so hopefully all signs that Bonnie/ Bertie is doing what it should be doing  

Sam How are you and and little one doing I hope you are doing well 

Meady How are you doing? Good luck for your scan coming up  

Lou How is your acupuncture going? Say hi to Jen for me x

I hope everyone else is doing well and have a lovely week end xx

Tanya xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Good luck Sarah!  Hope you're getting masses of sleep and rest now?!!

Good to hear everyone's doing well.

It's my sister's 30th today and we're getting ready for a family lunch and then a party so no time for chatting today.

AF arrived today (day 26) so not sure that QM are gonna let me FET this month as I'm 4 days out - we'll see.  Might be having another go at Sam's instead cups (they're not actually Sam's I did buy my own!!  ).

Gotta go - have a good weekend everyone and a good birth Sarah!

Sarah x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls   

Well yes, sorry, my turn for going AWOL, it's been so busy at work (that makes a change!) I didn't really have the energy to post although I've been popping to check up on everybody!!!  

Anyway, be afraid,    you know how long my posts are when I've been AWOL for a while!!!!

Sarah TM, enjoy your sister's party! I'm prepared to bet you had something to do with arranging it so I guess it'll be good and I hope it goes to plan!! Any balloons?? What do you mean by 4 days out for your FET, sorry, being a bit thick....   bet you'll get on that speed dial on Monday and get it straight!! I'm thinking of gettng an instead cup too, I keep thinking of those poor blokes having a quiet drink while Sam was explaining how they work!!! 

Eden, nice to hear from you, how's it going, what you doing?  

Tanya, shame about the sickness, but I'm sure you don't mind really! What I'd give for a bit of m/s!! How's the cleavage?! I saw Jen this morning for a puncturing, so feeling very chilled right now!  

Hi Sam! Glad you're back (and making up for your absence!) Love your comment about the gas and air, I'm like that about the thing they give you for EC, that was the best! Yeah who stole the sun?!!    Our BBQ is firmly covered up now! Booo! Mind you we're going to have a roast dinner tomorrow cos the weather's so yuck, so not complaining! Got a real taste for crackling, so having pork! 

Sarah L, good luck for the birth..... looking forward to hearing from you with the good news!!  

Hi Toffee cat and welcome! I wasn't NHS so can't comment on my experience there..... I got NHS funding from my PCT for my drugs for 2 cycles, so that's worth checking out. 

Liz, hi, not long now till your next fresh cycle, you getting excited yet? Good FSH result by the way! I saw my GP about something the other day and while there she agreed to send me for another FSH test to get an up to date idea, so as I'm day 20 got to wait a little while for that, but will see what that brings! Good luck anyway.... are you sniffing this time or going for the prostap?

Beetle, lovely to hear from you, wow I can't believe you're so close to maternity leave, I bet it can't feel real! Hasn't it come round quickly!! I'm so glad it was okay at the scan, and junior's the right size, just hiding! Yes I agree, a caesarean after all we go through with IVF really isn't going to be so bad! My friend has opted for a planned on each time and swears by it! 

Meadey, how are you? Where are you?!!! Not long till the scan and you can finally relax a little when you see the heartbeat(s)!! Dying to know how many!!!  

Well not much from me except work work work   .... but actually, good news is we booked a two week holiday in September. We both decided we were absolutely knackered and need 2 weeks like we had last year, literally the sort of holiday where the only decision each day is which bikini to wear and which book to read. DH found a gorgeous villa in Andalucia with a private pool and fantastic views, looks divine, so we're all booked and I'm ready to pack my bags right now!!! You never know, I might get another au naturel BFP like I did in Sardinia last year! Not pinnng my hopes on it though, i've kind of worked out that I probably won't be ovulating at that time.... but never mind, be lovely to relax and do bugger all! We're just going to pack swimmies and books!!! Nothng else!!!!!  

anyway, sorry girls, like I said, verbal diarrhoea, will go and leave you in peace!!! 

TTFN
Love
Lou


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way...............................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=140919.new#new


----------

